# Harrison-Wettkampf-Fans 2007



## Bubbel2000 (8. Januar 2007)

So Männer, neues Jahr, neues Glück #h
Ich fang mal an, habe gestern nen 75er Hecht gefangen, leider in Frankreich. Hat schon jemand was gefangen??? Möge der (Wett)Kampf beginnen...Auf dass es richtig spannend werden möge...


----------



## moped (8. Januar 2007)

*AW: Harrison-Wettkampf-Fans 2007*

Servus,

hab ich das falsch verstanden, oder geht es 2007 um Zander? Korrigiert mich wenn ich daneben liege!

Gruß,

Jürgen


----------



## Bubbel2000 (8. Januar 2007)

*AW: Harrison-Wettkampf-Fans 2007*

mmh, beides, oder??? Hecht und Zander, aber Zander ab 99cm, oder?


----------



## rainer1962 (8. Januar 2007)

*AW: Harrison-Wettkampf-Fans 2007*

der erste meterzander im Jahr 2007 gewinnt glaube ich die erste Harrison


----------



## mad (8. Januar 2007)

*AW: Harrison-Wettkampf-Fans 2007*



Bubbel2000 schrieb:


> So Männer, neues Jahr, neues Glück #h
> ........Möge der (Wett)Kampf beginnen...Auf dass es richtig spannend werden möge...



gerne#h 
und für alle, Gewinner 2006 Klee hat sich für die Harrison VHF 9' 15-45gr entschieden.#h 

*so und hier die neuen-alten regeln.
1. Rute von Mad aufgebaut, egal ob Harrison, BP, Jerkbait usw.
2. Länge vom Fisch zählt, Gewicht egal.
3. Foto vom Fisch, wenn möglich mit Rute.

Zum Gewinnen;

1 Harrison Rute nach Wunsch
(der erste Zander über 99cm in Deutschland gefangen)

1 Harrison Rute in Cobalt Blau
(Hecht, Zander in Deutschland gefangen. ohne Bodden)

1 Harrison Rute in Cobalt Blau
(Hecht, Zander, Waller in Deutschland gefangen)*


----------



## Birger (8. Januar 2007)

*AW: Harrison-Wettkampf-Fans 2007*

Cool, mit Waller. Darf der Meister persönlich denn auch mitangeln (und damit praktisch seine Harrison zurückgewinnen)?


----------



## Bubbel2000 (8. Januar 2007)

*AW: Harrison-Wettkampf-Fans 2007*

alles klar, hamma geile regeln mad!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Raabiat (8. Januar 2007)

*AW: Harrison-Wettkampf-Fans 2007*

:vik:Also ich muss dazu ja mal was sagen...:q

Als Chancenlo(o)ser stell ich mir grad die Frage ob man nich dem Robert mal was schenken sollte. Schliesslich keine alltägliche Aktion im vergangenen Jahr ne Rute auszusetzen und in diesem Jahr 3.....sicherlich auch eine gute Werbung, aber trotzdem ein mehr als feiner Zug#6

Danke, Robert.....
ich werde mein Bestes geben unter die Top 137 zu kommen#h


----------



## Bernhard* (8. Januar 2007)

*AW: Harrison-Wettkampf-Fans 2007*



mad schrieb:


> *....**
> 1 Harrison Rute in Cobalt Blau
> (Hecht, Zander, Waller in Deutschland gefangen)*



Waller?
Na, dann werden Dich meine Blechi und ich mal im Sommer besuchen müssen!


----------



## mad (8. Januar 2007)

*AW: Harrison-Wettkampf-Fans 2007*



Birger schrieb:


> Cool, mit Waller. Darf der Meister persönlich denn auch mitangeln (und damit praktisch seine Harrison zurückgewinnen)?



servus birger,

nix meister#d 
werde sicher bei mir zuhaus wieder auf waller gehen und sollte ich einen fangen auch hier posten, aber werde sicher nicht mitkämpfen.#6 
(hab die ganze wohnung voll mit harrison blanks usw bin froh wenn die weg sind.|muahah: )



burn77 schrieb:


> Waller?
> Na, dann werden Dich meine Blechi und ich mal im Sommer besuchen müssen!



kein problem und ist sicher alles einfacher für dich,
köder, rute usw alles größer.......


----------



## Bernhard* (8. Januar 2007)

*AW: Harrison-Wettkampf-Fans 2007*



mad schrieb:


> servus birger,
> 
> nix meister#d
> werde sicher bei mir zuhaus wieder auf waller gehen und sollte ich einen fangen auch hier posten, aber werde sicher nicht mitkämpfen.#6
> ...



Und soll ich Dir sagen was bei mir noch so alles grösser ist als bei Dir?!
Ach, weist Du ja - waren ja zusammen in der kuschligen Hütte in Süd-Schweden :k


----------



## Raabiat (9. Januar 2007)

*AW: Harrison-Wettkampf-Fans 2007*



mad schrieb:


> (..)
> kein problem und ist sicher alles einfacher für dich,
> köder, rute usw *alles größer.......*


|muahah:



burn77 schrieb:


> Und soll ich Dir sagen was bei mir noch so alles grösser ist als bei Dir?!
> Ach, weist Du ja - waren ja zusammen in der kuschligen Hütte in Süd-Schweden :k


jetzt werdet ihr mir unheimlich|kopfkrat


----------



## snoekbaars (9. Januar 2007)

*AW: Harrison-Wettkampf-Fans 2007*

Moin zusammen!!

Da ich ja voraussichtlich in wenigen Wochen auch zur edlen Gilde der Harrison-BlankFischer zählen werde, und, obwohl ich auch nicht zu oft zum Fischen damit komme, man ja nie weiß welcher KamikazeRaubfisch sich zufällig hartnäckig in einen meiner Köder verbeissen könnte, ist mir bei den "Regeln" doch Eines noch unklar:



mad schrieb:


> *
> ...
> 1 Harrison Rute in Cobalt Blau
> (Hecht, Zander in Deutschland gefangen. ohne Bodden)
> ...



Mir ist nicht ganz klar wo bei diesen beiden zu gewinnenden Ruten der Unterschied ist.
Sicher, bei der Untereren Rute kommen auch Waller in die Längenwertung, aber wiederum auch Hecht und Zander.
Man könnte also mit dem längsten, in Deutschland, aber nicht im Boden gefangenen Hecht gleich zwei Ruten gewinnen solange man länger als der längste gemeldete und für "echt" befundene Waller ist? ... Könnte ja sein, oder?
Und mit Zandern hat man ja sowieso nur mit dem ersten über 99cm eine Chance, sonst spricht das generelle Längenwachstum von Hechten dagegen, dass man mit einem Zander eine dieser beiden Ruten gewinnen könnte.

Also ... ohne Dir, lieber mad zu nahe treten zu wollen ... es ist m.E., außer bei der ersten nicht von mir zitierten Rute, nicht eindeutig womit man was gewinnt oder warum Hecht, Zander und Waller parallel genannt werden.

Ansonsten freue ich mich bald eine Harrison VT mein Eigen nennen zu dürfen. Lieber mad ... bitte kurze PN an mich wenn fertig (hast Du die Rute schon im Bau?) dann schicke ich umgehend den Restbetrag.

Allseits Petri und bestes Gelingen!!!

TL
Ralph


----------



## Bernhard* (9. Januar 2007)

*AW: Harrison-Wettkampf-Fans 2007*

Am besten man fängt nen Zander mit 1,50 - da kann man dann unter Umständen gleich 3 Ruten abstauben! |rolleyes


----------



## NorbertF (9. Januar 2007)

*AW: Harrison-Wettkampf-Fans 2007*

Das seh ich ja jetzt erst...wer darf denn da alles mitmachen? Das ist ja glatt nochmal ein Motivationsschub...aber wenn ich noch mehr angeln gehe gefährde ich meine Ehe


----------



## maesox (9. Januar 2007)

*AW: Harrison-Wettkampf-Fans 2007*

Mach auch mit!!! Dann bin ich nicht allein solo u kann dann mit  Norbert nur noch zum Angeln gehen !!!!:q 



TL Matze


----------



## Bernhard* (9. Januar 2007)

*AW: Harrison-Wettkampf-Fans 2007*

Langsam kann das ganze Anglerboard mitmachen! Wird eh schon fast ausschliesslich mit MAD-Ruten gefischt! |supergri


----------



## NorbertF (9. Januar 2007)

*AW: Harrison-Wettkampf-Fans 2007*

Das heisst der Wettbewerb ist für Leute die schon eine gekauft haben, richtig?


----------



## rainer1962 (9. Januar 2007)

*AW: Harrison-Wettkampf-Fans 2007*



NorbertF schrieb:


> Das heisst der Wettbewerb ist für Leute die schon eine gekauft haben, richtig?


der Wettbewerb ist für Leute die eine von MAD  aufgebaute Rute fischen|supergri


----------



## Raabiat (9. Januar 2007)

*AW: Harrison-Wettkampf-Fans 2007*



rainer1962 schrieb:


> der Wettbewerb ist für Leute die eine von MAD  aufgebaute Rute fischen|supergri


ja...ergo: die musste vorher gekauft worden sein....oder hattest du mir deine geschenkt|kopfkrat :q:q:q


----------



## Margaux (9. Januar 2007)

*AW: Harrison-Wettkampf-Fans 2007*



mad schrieb:


> *Zum Gewinnen:*
> 
> *1 Harrison Rute nach Wunsch*
> *(der erste Zander über 99cm in Deutschland gefangen)*
> ...


 
@Mad,

drei Ruten dieses Jahr... Alle Achtung, finde ich sehr großzügig von Dir #6 #6 #6!!

Ich werde mich natürlich auch versuchen, wobei ich meine großen Hechte immer nur in Schweden fange... #c #d 

Grüße,
Margaux


----------



## schroe (9. Januar 2007)

*AW: Harrison-Wettkampf-Fans 2007*



burn77 schrieb:


> Und soll ich Dir sagen was bei mir noch so alles grösser ist als bei Dir?!
> Ach, weist Du ja - waren ja zusammen in der kuschligen Hütte in Süd-Schweden :k



@Börnie
Was nützt´s, wenn die "Zweihänder" im "Einsatzfall, dann nach langem Gefummel endlich aufgebaut ist, dafür dann aber der halbe Liter Blut im Schädel zu wenig zirkuliert?
Dann bist´e bewußtlos.|supergri 

Meine Raubfisch-Saison beginnt erst wieder am 01.06.

Wenn die "Zanderrute" bis dahin nich wech ist?|supergri 

Obwohl,......Ratz startet dann auch mit einer Mad-VHF ins Rennen.
Könnte doch noch knapp werden.|supergri


----------



## Bubbel2000 (9. Januar 2007)

*AW: Harrison-Wettkampf-Fans 2007*

besser in schweden als nirgendwo :q 
der wels wird den einen wettkampf für sich entscheiden, da wird kein boddenhecht rankommen, ansonsten der hecht und nen 99er zander wird gar nicht gefangen, könnte mad noch ne aktion starten, 50er barsch :q
das is meine einschätzung, alles is möglich!!!!!!!!! wir werden sehen, ich bin heiß wie nachbars lumpi :q

wieviele fischen denn nun ne harrison, könnten sich die kontrahenten nicht mal hier vorstellen, will wissen, mit wem ich es zu tun habe ;-) müssen doch an die 15 mann sein, oder???


----------



## Bernhard* (9. Januar 2007)

*AW: Harrison-Wettkampf-Fans 2007*



Bubbel2000 schrieb:


> besser in schweden als nirgendwo :q
> der wels wird den einen wettkampf für sich entscheiden, da wird kein boddenhecht rankommen, ansonsten der hecht und nen 99er zander wird gar nicht gefangen, könnte mad noch ne aktion starten, 50er barsch :q
> das is meine einschätzung, alles is möglich!!!!!!!!! wir werden sehen, ich bin heiß wie nachbars lumpi :q
> 
> wieviele fischen denn nun ne harrison, könnten sich die kontrahenten nicht mal hier vorstellen, will wissen, mit wem ich es zu tun habe ;-) *müssen doch an die 15 mann sein, oder*???


Das reicht bei Weitem nicht mehr! Und es kommen wöchentlich neue dazu! Mein Kumpel hat auch erst wieder bestellt...


----------



## moped (9. Januar 2007)

*AW: Harrison-Wettkampf-Fans 2007*



> Mein Kumpel hat auch erst wieder bestellt...


 
ja....aber DER ist hier leider keine echte Konkurrenz!!!#d


----------



## rainer1962 (9. Januar 2007)

*AW: Harrison-Wettkampf-Fans 2007*



moped schrieb:


> ja....aber DER ist hier leider keine echte Konkurrenz!!!#d


im gegensatz zu börnie, fängst du aber Zander die das Mindestmaß erreicht haben...oder ist der aus Porzelan auf deinem Avatar |supergri


----------



## moped (9. Januar 2007)

*AW: Harrison-Wettkampf-Fans 2007*



> im gegensatz zu börnie, fängst du aber Zander die das Mindestmaß erreicht haben...oder ist der aus Porzelan auf deinem Avatar |supergri


 
Hi Rainer,

gibts die bei Euch nirgends zu kaufen:q :q :q !?

Jürgen


----------



## schroe (9. Januar 2007)

*AW: Harrison-Wettkampf-Fans 2007*



moped schrieb:


> ja....aber DER ist hier leider keine echte Konkurrenz!!!#d



Mensch moped,
das ist die falsche Einstellung, ´n büschen mehr Euphorie bitte!

Mit Säbelrasseln und Gebrüll, auf in den Wettkampf.|evil:  
Erstmal den Gegner einschüchtern.|gr: 

Zum Rückzug blasen kommt dann später.|supergri 

Ich habe hier auch nur ein paar Vereinsteiche zur Verfügung und es überrascht immer wieder, wie groß einzelne Exemplare doch heranwachsen.
Vorletztes Jahr hat eine Ü70 jährige Anglerin in "meinem" Lieblingsgewässer einen 32Pfd. Hecht gefangen. Hätte keiner vermutet, dass er dort residiert(e).

Kleiner Tip am Rande,.......mach immer alles etwas anders als der Börnie,.......dann klappts.|supergri


----------



## rainer1962 (9. Januar 2007)

*AW: Harrison-Wettkampf-Fans 2007*



schroe schrieb:


> Kleiner Tip am Rande,.......mach immer alles etwas anders als der Börnie,.......dann klappts.|supergri


 

genau das ist der springende Punkt, nicht nur etwas anders machen, sondern genau das Gegenteil machen:q  Wer solch einen Freund als Lehrmeister hat, der braucht echt keine Feinde mehr 

Man sollte es aber auch positiv sehen.........
Börnie rettet die Laichzander in deutschen Gewässern|muahah:


----------



## schroe (9. Januar 2007)

*AW: Harrison-Wettkampf-Fans 2007*

..............und leih ihm nie dein Gerät!

Dann hätte er nämlich zufällig eine ordentliche Zusammenstellung in den Händen.|supergri

Bis er das Gerät dann klein hat dauert es zwar nicht lange,......aber wer weiß,.........u.U. fängt er in der kurzen Zeit was. 

(sorry Börnie,...ist wirklich nur Spaß)


----------



## Bernhard* (9. Januar 2007)

*AW: Harrison-Wettkampf-Fans 2007*

@moped:

Geht klar! Zukünfig keine Tipps und Geräteempfehlungen. Geh nur noch alleine ans Wasser.

@Rainer&Schroe:

Ich hab ja überlegt und war mir nicht schlüssig – aber Strafe muss sein! Werd im Frühjahr auch über Rheinland-Pfalz nach Niedersachsen (ist ja eigentlich NRW |supergri ) fahren und Euch Dampfplauderern mal richtig zeigen wie man Raubfische fängt. Das geht nämlich auch ohne Eure Spielzeug-Baitcaster die eigentlich eher was zum An-die-Wand-hängen sind.

So wie in Schweden:
- erster Hecht
- grösster Hecht
- erster Barsch
- einziger Zander....

So, genug mit den Säbeln gerasselt?? #c


----------



## rainer1962 (9. Januar 2007)

*AW: Harrison-Wettkampf-Fans 2007*



burn77 schrieb:


> ....... Eure Spielzeug-Baitcaster die eigentlich eher was zum An-die-Wand-hängen sind.


 
wenn ich Deine Pfoten hätte würd ich die sogar in einen Glaskasten setzen 



> So wie in Schweden:
> - erster Hecht
> - grösster Hecht
> - erster Barsch
> - einziger Zander....


erster hecht 25 cm|supergri 
größter hecht 35cm 
erster barsch 10cm:q 
einziger Zander.....20er mit der Köderfischsenke#h


----------



## schroe (9. Januar 2007)

*AW: Harrison-Wettkampf-Fans 2007*



> @moped:
> 
> Geht klar! Zukünfig keine Tipps und Geräteempfehlungen. Geh nur noch alleine ans Wasser.



Da kann doch moped nicht für. War doch mein Geschwafel.#h



> – aber Strafe muss sein! Werd im Frühjahr auch über Rheinland-Pfalz nach Niedersachsen



Hoffe, mein Landesvater duldet dein "Eindringen".:q

Der Rest geht aber klar. Bis Juni ist allerdings Schonzeit. #h


----------



## Bernhard* (9. Januar 2007)

*AW: Harrison-Wettkampf-Fans 2007*



schroe schrieb:


> ...
> Der Rest geht aber klar. Bis Juni ist allerdings Schonzeit. #h


 
Hoffe das wird. Da bin ich mit meinem Schatz mal 2 Wochen im Ausland...ist wichtiger...:k


----------



## Bernhard* (9. Januar 2007)

*AW: Harrison-Wettkampf-Fans 2007*



rainer1962 schrieb:


> wenn ich Deine Pfoten hätte würd ich die sogar in einen Glaskasten setzen
> 
> 
> erster hecht 25 cm|supergri
> ...


 
Hast ja Recht!
Habe Null Plan und noch nie nen Rauber über 35 cm gefangen!!  :c 

Und Du bist der Aller-Cooooooolste und beste Raubfisch-Hunter! |supergri


----------



## rainer1962 (9. Januar 2007)

*AW: Harrison-Wettkampf-Fans 2007*



burn77 schrieb:


> Hoffe das wird. Da bin ich mit meinem Schatz mal 2 Wochen im Ausland...ist wichtiger...:k


 

mit MAD in Schweden oder wie????


----------



## Margaux (9. Januar 2007)

*AW: Harrison-Wettkampf-Fans 2007*



rainer1962 schrieb:


> mit MAD in Schweden oder wie????


 
|muahah:


----------



## mad (9. Januar 2007)

*AW: Harrison-Wettkampf-Fans 2007*

*1 Harrison Rute nach Wunsch
(der erste Zander über 99cm in Deutschland gefangen)*
hier ist normal alles klar

*1 Harrison Rute in Cobalt Blau
(Hecht, Zander in Deutschland gefangen. ohne Bodden)*
hier war mein gedanke das auch der eine chance hat der nicht am bodden fischen kann. (der fisch aus seinen hausgewässer also)

*1 Harrison Rute in Cobalt Blau
(Hecht, Zander, Waller in Deutschland gefangen)*
hier wäre mal der bodden sicher wieder die nr.1, darum dazu der waller. das auch einer als beifang beim zanderfischen wie bei rainer damals zählt.


----------



## mad (9. Januar 2007)

*AW: Harrison-Wettkampf-Fans 2007*



Bubbel2000 schrieb:


> wieviele fischen denn nun ne harrison, könnten sich die kontrahenten nicht mal hier vorstellen, will wissen, mit wem ich es zu tun habe ;-) müssen doch an die 15 mann sein, oder???



servus,

15 mann #d #d #d 

hab mal kurz überlegt und geschaut, so übern daumen sind es bis jetzt ca. 80-90 boarder. 
und ca. 15 neue warten schon auf ihre ruten.#6


----------



## Raabiat (9. Januar 2007)

*AW: Harrison-Wettkampf-Fans 2007*

mir fallen ja allein schon zehn ein....das müssen mehr sein#c

ich hab auch eine...nur ich fische nicht in euren Fischklassen:q
für meine Fische wär ne 1-3Gramm-Harrison die Richtige#h


----------



## Bubbel2000 (9. Januar 2007)

*AW: Harrison-Wettkampf-Fans 2007*



Raabiat schrieb:


> für meine Fische wär ne 1-3Gramm-Harrison die Richtige#h



:vik::vik::vik::vik:#6#6#6#6#6:q:q:q:q:q


----------



## Nordlichtangler (9. Januar 2007)

*AW: Harrison-Wettkampf-Fans 2007*



mad schrieb:


> *so und hier die neuen-alten regeln.
> 1. Rute von Mad aufgebaut, egal ob Harrison, BP, Jerkbait usw.
> *


*
rubäh :c 
Diskriminierung der Selberbauer - Zeter und Mordio |krach: 

Wie, die selbstgebauten zählen nicht, Bausätze usw. dürfen nicht mitmachen? :c    

*


----------



## Birger (9. Januar 2007)

*AW: Harrison-Wettkampf-Fans 2007*

@ mad: 
finde die Gewinnbedingungen dieses Jahr richtig klasse, gerade das mit dem Wels und Boddenhechten. Wird sicher ne spannende Sache in allen Kategorien.


----------



## bolli (9. Januar 2007)

*AW: Harrison-Wettkampf-Fans 2007*

Habe ich gerade erst gesehen, die neuen Wettkämpfe.

Super Angelegenheit. Topp, das Gummi fliegt... |supergri


----------



## mad (9. Januar 2007)

*AW: Harrison-Wettkampf-Fans 2007*



AngelDet schrieb:


> rubäh :c
> Diskriminierung der Selberbauer - Zeter und Mordio |krach:
> 
> Wie, die selbstgebauten zählen nicht, Bausätze usw. dürfen nicht mitmachen? :c



an die habe ich leider nicht gedacht.|kopfkrat |kopfkrat |kopfkrat 
*alles klar sind natürlich auch dabei, aber der bausatz muß von mir sein.#6 
und sollte ein selbstbauer eine gewinnen bekommt er aber nur einen bausatz.:vik: *


----------



## Nordlichtangler (9. Januar 2007)

*AW: Harrison-Wettkampf-Fans 2007*



mad schrieb:


> und sollte ein selbstbauer eine gewinnen bekommt er aber nur einen bausatz.


Coole Lösung! :vik:


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (10. Januar 2007)

*AW: Harrison-Wettkampf-Fans 2007*



mad schrieb:


> an die habe ich leider nicht gedacht.|kopfkrat |kopfkrat |kopfkrat
> *alles klar sind natürlich auch dabei, aber der bausatz muß von mir sein.#6
> und sollte ein selbstbauer eine gewinnen bekommt er aber nur einen bausatz.:vik: *



Klasse idee!

Robert ist einfach ein prima Kerl, hoffentlich kann ich dieses Jahr in die Wertung eingreifen...

Wie wäre es mit einem Sonderpreis für den kleinsten Fisch? Das könnte meine kategorie sein??? :vik:

CU SS


----------



## klee (11. Januar 2007)

*AW: Harrison-Wettkampf-Fans 2007*

HI,
mal ne Frage der Peenestrom ist aber kein Bodden oder|supergri ?


----------



## Nordlichtangler (11. Januar 2007)

*AW: Harrison-Wettkampf-Fans 2007*



klee schrieb:


> mal ne Frage der Peenestrom ist aber kein Bodden oder|supergri ?


Aber sowas sehr ähnliches! 

z.B. Peenestrombodden und Odermündungbodden


----------



## mad (11. Januar 2007)

*AW: Harrison-Wettkampf-Fans 2007*



klee schrieb:


> HI,
> mal ne Frage der Peenestrom ist aber kein Bodden oder|supergri ?



servus,

alles was da oben ist und recht groß ausschaut gehört zum bodden.:q


----------



## Bernhard* (12. Januar 2007)

*AW: Harrison-Wettkampf-Fans 2007*



mad schrieb:


> servus,
> 
> alles was da oben ist und recht groß ausschaut gehört zum bodden.:q


 
Bin prinzipiell eh dafür, dass alle Fänge nördlich von Frankfurt vom Wettbewerb ausgeschlossen sind!! |rolleyes  (Aber nur für den Fall, dass ich mal zum Rainer fahren - ansonsten alles nördlich der Donau |supergri )


----------



## maesox (12. Januar 2007)

*AW: Harrison-Wettkampf-Fans 2007*

Hey Harrison-Cracks,

meint Ihr,ich mach mit ner Harrison  5-75 WG und 2,75m,
zum allgemeinen Zocken was falsch??

Die müßte doch alles mit machen !!??

Wie fällt die Rute aus??



Danke!!!


TL Matze


----------



## Nordlichtangler (12. Januar 2007)

*AW: Harrison-Wettkampf-Fans 2007*



maesox schrieb:


> meint Ihr,ich mach mit ner Harrison  5-75 WG und 2,75m, zum allgemeinen Zocken was falsch??
> Die müßte doch alles mit machen !!??


Korrigiere mal: 30-75g und 2,70m gibt es, im Tenor die beliebteste und universellste VHF, vlt. sogar die beste aller Ruten zur Zeit. 
Ich habe ne 3m (als überzeugter 3m Mann ), muß allerdings zugeben, daß das CF-Material da ganz schön aufträgt |rolleyes .

Alles mitmachen einer VHF muß man einschränken, saugut für alles was wie GuFi (Zupf-KöFi) ist, und auch sehr gut auf entweder sehr ruhige geradlinige oder andererseits getwitchte Wobblerführung.
Spinner und Blinker mag die Rute dagegen nicht so sehr bzw. harmoniert damit nicht so, weil sie keine weiche Spitze hat, die beim einziehen vorgespannt den passenden Kontakt zum Blech hält. Auch werden kleine Köder anstrengend beim Werfen. 
Zur Not gehen tut das aber auch, meine ersten VHF-Fische (-45g Rute) waren ReFos am kleinen Spinner, gefunzt hat das mächtig. :g

Die VHF-Ruten haben ein grandioses Rückgrat, das gibt Zuversicht und Vertrauen auch für größte Fische. Kleine Fische sind aufgrund der Härte schon eher mal ein Bändigungproblem (am Geflecht), aber das kann einem Oft-Releaser ja nur recht sein. 
Ein Esox-Maximus an einer starken VHF, das wäre dann das Walhalla der Hechtangler   

Ansonsten ist ja der Harrison-Fans Thread die Quelle aller Informationen.


----------



## Bubbel2000 (12. Januar 2007)

*AW: Harrison-Wettkampf-Fans 2007*

hi maesox, ich kann dich da beruhigen, ich bin, was das benutzen meiner lieblingssachen angeht, rigoros. ich liebe meine 75er vhf in 2,70m über alles und ich fische damit auch alles. von 3cm gufis bis 21er gummis. aus welchem grund??? also, ich kann jeden köder vernünftig führen und habe bei jedem köder gefühl. erst gestern hab ich bei windstärke 5 im wind mit 3cm gufis auf barsch geangelt, ging, kein problem. ich weiß, viele würden das nicht machen, ich wechsel sehr sehr ungern mein material. zocker kannste mit dieser rute führen, habe schon etliche male mit der rute geblinkert und gespinnert. was nach der theorie her besser wäre, das is mir völlig egal. diese rute macht so verdammt viel spaß, niiiiemals würd ich fürs blinkern ne vt fischen oder ne 45er. und mit birger habe ich im letzten sommer gezielt mit der auf barsch geangelt, sowohl auf die minis als auch auf die größeren exemplare. aussteigerquote: kaum, auf 30 barsche 1-2 aussteiger, wenn überhaupt. wer diese rute beherrscht und ich wollte das unbedingt und zwar in jeder situation, der kann mit dieser rute alles machen und hat tierisch spaß dabei. es gibt keine universaleinsetzbare rute??? für mich schon. egal wie viel kohle ich hätte, ich würde eh nur diese rute fischen (bzw. ne 30ger für extrem kleine köder, wenn ich weiß, dass ich nicht auf große wechsel und eine für wels)...es war noch nie mein anliegen, viele ruten fürs spinnfischen zu benutzen und das bleibt auch so...:q


----------



## maesox (12. Januar 2007)

*AW: Harrison-Wettkampf-Fans 2007*

Hey Bubbel,

Herzlichen Dank !!!!!

Das dachte ich mir fast!!!! Wenn man so überzeugt von seiner Rute ist wie Du,muß sie einfach klasse sein!!

Denke,ich mach mit diesem Modell nichts falsch...will halt mit ihr auch große Shads über 20cm fischen !!


TL Matze


----------



## Nordlichtangler (12. Januar 2007)

*AW: Harrison-Wettkampf-Fans 2007*



Bubbel2000 schrieb:


> und mit birger habe ich im letzten sommer gezielt mit der auf barsch geangelt, sowohl auf die minis als auch auf die größeren exemplare. aussteigerquote: kaum


Jetzt muß ich aber doch mal ein wenig frozzeln: 
Hast Du die mit der Zupp-Technik gefangen oder wie? 

Eigentlich ist das doch ein wenig gemein |evil: , den Barsch an der Rute merkst du nur ein wenig vibrieren und schütteln, biegen kann er die nicht, und rauskurbeln kannst Du den wie einen leichten Wobbler in beliebiger Geschwindigkeit. 

Ich habe mir nach einigen abgekommenen kleineren/mittleren Fischen an Geflecht dieses Jahr schon echt überlegt, ob ich die von meiner Frau mittels einer UltraSpin-Rute in Schweden beim Bootsangeln entwickelte *Horizontalflugtechnik (TM)* :vik:  von kleinen Hechten so 1m *über* der Wasseroberfläche nicht weiterentwickele und bei entsprechender Situation die Fischlis nicht gleich direkt in die Hand hochzuppe (daher Zupp-technik ), evtl. einen kleinen Handfangsackkescher als Zielkorb ala Basketball, also sowas wie großartiges Landehilfsgerät und langen herumfackeln wegen Ermüdung und so bei Fischen unter 2-3Pfd nicht einfach überspringe. 
Die VHF kann das ganz locker, da bin ich mir sicher. :g


----------



## Bubbel2000 (12. Januar 2007)

*AW: Harrison-Wettkampf-Fans 2007*

muss aber sagen, das ich nur nen 21er shad von birger drauf hatte mit nem leichten kopf, das geht...wie hoch man mit dem gewicht gehen kann, da frag lieber nen anderen, der sich da mehr auskennt. aber ne 90er wollt ich nicht, die is mir dann wohl zu heavy :q


----------



## mad (12. Januar 2007)

*AW: Harrison-Wettkampf-Fans 2007*



maesox schrieb:


> ......
> Denke,ich mach mit diesem Modell nichts falsch...will halt mit ihr auch große Shads über 20cm fischen !!
> 
> TL Matze



servus,
wenn der kleinste gufi bei ca 15cm liegt und soll bis über 20cm mit 30gr zb würde ich dir zur 45-90gr rute raten.
meine empfehlung bei einer 75er vhf ist immer bis 15cm, darüber geht sicher noch aber halt nicht mehr so perfekt.


----------



## Birger (12. Januar 2007)

*AW: Harrison-Wettkampf-Fans 2007*

Also mal was zu klkeinen Köder und ischen an harten Ruten:
ich halte es da manchmal ähnlich wie Steffen, wenn die Barsche beißen und ich die Blechpeitsche dabei hab angel ich auch damit. Es ist natürlich nicht optimal, um auszuwerfen, weil die Rute sich nicht wirklich auflädt. Aber das Drillvergnügen ist im Prinzip das Gleiche, weil der Fisch den selben Gegendruck erzeugt, die Rute biegt sich nur weniger. Einfach mal probieren, auch kleine Barsche können an einer 100g Rute Spaß machen.


----------



## maesox (12. Januar 2007)

*AW: Harrison-Wettkampf-Fans 2007*

Aha,Ok!!


Bis jetzt fisch ich ne 3m Quantum bis 70Gr und das Funktioniert.

Das wird doch wohl dann mit der 75er Harrison auch funzen!!????Oder doch nicht?


TL Matze


----------



## mad (12. Januar 2007)

*AW: Harrison-Wettkampf-Fans 2007*

servus matze,

wenn es deine rute mit 70gr schafft und du zufrieden bist, dann schafft es die vhf 75gr spielend. 
ich gehe immmer vom optimalen köder aus, ist geschmacksache darum. es gibt sicher paar die wäre die 90er bei einen 20er gufi noch zu leicht. kenne genügend die am bodden mit der 75er auf hecht gefischt haben mit über 20cm gufis. da meinten viele die reicht spielend.


----------



## maesox (12. Januar 2007)

*AW: Harrison-Wettkampf-Fans 2007*



mad schrieb:


> servus matze,
> 
> wenn es deine rute mit 70gr schafft und du zufrieden bist, dann schafft es die vhf 75gr spielend.
> ich gehe immmer vom optimalen köder aus, ist geschmacksache darum. es gibt sicher paar die wäre die 90er bei einen 20er gufi noch zu leicht. kenne genügend die am bodden mit der 75er auf hecht gefischt haben mit über 20cm gufis. da meinten viele die reicht spielend.


 


Glaube ich muß mal bei Dir vorbeischauen,in Deiner Schmiede!!!!
Bin oft in Bayern bim Fischen...dann würde das ja mal reinlaufen!!!

TL Matze


----------



## mad (12. Januar 2007)

*AW: Harrison-Wettkampf-Fans 2007*



maesox schrieb:


> Glaube ich muß mal bei Dir vorbeischauen,in Deiner Schmiede!!!!
> Bin oft in Bayern bim Fischen...dann würde das ja mal reinlaufen!!!
> 
> TL Matze



kein problem.:vik: 
bist nicht der erste, waren schon einige boarder bei mir.


----------



## Bubbel2000 (12. Januar 2007)

*AW: Harrison-Wettkampf-Fans 2007*



maesox schrieb:


> Glaube ich muß mal bei Dir vorbeischauen,in Deiner Schmiede!!!!



Schmiede find ich gut :q:q:q:q

www.mads-harrison-schmiede.de

Die Adresse ist noch zu haben :vik::vik::vik:


----------



## Nordlichtangler (12. Januar 2007)

*AW: Harrison-Wettkampf-Fans 2007*



mad schrieb:


> wenn es deine rute mit 70gr schafft und du zufrieden bist, dann schafft es die vhf 75gr spielend.
> ich gehe immmer vom optimalen köder aus, ist geschmacksache darum. es gibt sicher paar die wäre die 90er bei einen 20er gufi noch zu leicht. kenne genügend die am bodden mit der 75er auf hecht gefischt haben mit über 20cm gufis. da meinten viele die reicht spielend.


Wenn Du von Deiner  fließenden blauen Donau ausgehst (oder Rhein), und andere vom Stillwasser, dann paßt das ja eigentlich schon. Ich fand den 23er Gufi mit leichtem 6/0er Rundkopf von ca.20g beim Probefischen an der 3m VHF -75 noch gerade so führbar, im absoluten Stillwasser.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (13. Januar 2007)

*AW: Harrison-Wettkampf-Fans 2007*

Heute wollten wir mal (wieder) Spinnruten vergleichen, neue einfischen und ein wenig nach den Raubfischen sehen, zumal das Wetter sehr frühlingshaft war und sich Angeln da sehr anbietet.
Wegen des nur nach den gesetzlichen Zeiten regulierten Bedingungen ohne irgendeinen Verein bot sich der industrielle Baggersee gut an, zu dem Boardie KHof Klaus Zugang hat.

Am Start waren wir mit folgende Kombos verteilt auf 2 Angler:

Harrison VHF      3,00m 10'   30-75g (blau) mit Spro Blue Arc 8400  und Gigafish Powerline 17 (grün)
Harrison VHF      3,10m 10'6" 05-30g (grau) mit Spro Red Arc 10400  und Hemingway Monotec Futura 18 (grün)
DAM Seahawk Manie 3,00m -100g (grau)        mit Spro Nova740 black  und Hemingway Monotec Futura 22 (grün)

PacificBay 2,70m -100g (schwarz) mit Spro Red Arc 10400 und Hemingway Monotec Futura 18 (gelb)

Zuerst ein Vergleichswerfen und ausprobieren:

Die dies Jahr neu gebaute PacificBay 2,70m wirft sich erstaunlich gut mit 16cm Kypyto, da geht sogar noch mehr.
Sie hat sogar mehr Kraft und Druck für noch größere Sachen, das Feeling gegenüber der Harrison VHF 30-75g (blau) und
der DAM Seahawk Manie -100g (grau) ist merklich kräftiger und bulliger, das Rückgrat beim Liften des Köders liegt deutlich weiter vorn, die Rute baut extrem progressiv Kraft auf. 
Mit dem Leichtaufbau von Klaus und diesem Rückgrat kann man fast von einer GuFi-Jerke sprechen, fast 17mm am Griff, das ist alles sehr eindrucksvoll.
Allerdings ist die IM6 Faser auch merklich langsamer als die der VHF, die zu erreichenden Beschleunigungen kleiner.
Der Kompromiß zwischen Besenstiel zum Lupfen und Führen sowie für den Anschlag, und der Flexibilität und Wurfelastizität auf der anderen Seite sowie die im Drill benötigte Pufferung und Federung ist einfach genial, ganz anders als man das von irgendeiner anderen Rute kennt.
Damit kann man allerdings wirklich nur GuFi-Fischen, alles andere ist mehr als suboptimal.

Klaus führte mir das gleich einmal mit dieser seiner Rute vor, so geht das RICHTIG, die gelbe Schnur ist bei dem dunklen Wetter und grün-grauem Wasser auch wirklich viel besser zu sehen, die Schnuraktionen lehrbuchmäßig.
Schwupp, und schon biß was, großes Gezappel in der Rutenspitze. Was für'n Vorführeffekt!
Meinen Großkescher  zusammengebaut, und runter an die Wasserkante, ein schöner Esox zappelte da im Wasser und wurde sehr schön ausgefedert.
Vorführerglück, ganz große Klasse ! #6 
Gekeschert von mir, kurz gemessen, 60cm, der kommt heute aber wieder zurück, die Hechte sind ja in der Laichvorbereitung.

Nach so einem schönen Anfangserfolg ist man natürlich motiviert, die Wurfversuche mit genau demselben Kopyto an den beiden anderen starken Ruten zeigen klar, daß die Liftpower der VHF -75g und der Seahawk Manie geringer ist, die können da nach oben nicht mithalten. Kleine Köder gehen aber bedeutend besser, also ist die WG Klasse eben nicht ganz gleich und damit auch nicht 100% vergleichbar.
Weitere Fische zeigten sich hier leider nicht mehr.

Dann kam die leichte VHF -30g zum Einsatz, mit 28g Effzett-Blinker und dann mit 18g Mefo-Blinker.
Großes Erstaunen bei mir und Klaus: Die ist ja richtig nett federnd und geschmeidig. 
Die Beschleunigung ist extrem und man verschätzt sich leicht, indem der Köder doppelt so weit fliegen will.
Wir beide kommen zu dem Schluß: Wirklich vergleichbar zu einer Sportex KevSpin 3, auch wenn wir die jetzt im A-B Vergleich nicht dabei haben. 
Aber die kennen wir beide als kevSpin-Fans nun seit gut 8 Jahren in und auswendig, aus dem FF, das ist eine Supersache - das leichte VHF Teil! #6
Ich meine, das die leichte VHF sogar noch mehr Spritzigkeit und etwas mehr Wurfpower hat, das Rückgrat im Drill ist auch härter und geht weiter hoch. 
Jeder KevSpin3 Fan wird begeistert sein, das kann ich ihm sagen.

Nachdem die Blinker doch dran blieben, und vor den Bäumen noch gerade gestoppt werden konnten, auch der starke Wind ganz extreme Weiten in die eine Richtung und überraschende und gefährliche Schnurbögen in die andere Richtung produzierte, wandten wir uns dem gezielteren Fischen und Probieren zu, das Vergleichwerfen mit den 3 schweren und 1 leichten Rute hat einfach Spaß gemacht.

Für die Harrison-Fans und besonders im Vergleich meiner VT 3,00m 30-75g kann ich noch sagen: Die VT ist wesentlich weicher als die DAM Seahawk Manie in IM6-Material bei bis auf den zehntel mm gleichen Blankdurchmessern, hat sogar auch weniger Spitzenaktion und Rückgrat,
die VT geht viel schneller parabolisch ins Handteil und ist weicher, aber einen Zacken schneller. Deshalb wurde die VT gar nicht mit verglichen, weil sie mit diesen 3 harten Ruten bezüglich Liftingpower nicht mithalten könnte.

Nach einem Platzwechsel mit meinem 3er Rutenbündel  haben wir einige Stellen abgesucht, Klaus bekam schon wieder öfter Zupfer und schimpfte  etwa jede viertel Stunde über GuFi-Zupfer bis hin zu sichtbaren Nachläufern schöner Hechte,
diese hatten es heute echt drauf abgesehen ihn zu necken! 

Ich suchte mir nach seinen Insider-Tips einen werfbaren Platz in der ziemlich abgetrennten Nebenbucht des Sees, und setzte dort auch lieber meinen großen 15cm 45g Flachläufer Wobbler ein, der an der VHF -75 so richtig Spaß macht. Die Überschläge bei diesem 3teiler halten sich auch echt in kleinen Grenzen, erstaunlich beim Werfen gegen den scharfen Wind und den teilweise riesigen Schnurbögen, ein paarmal ging die Schnur auch durch das reichhaltige Weidengehölz, der Wobbler mußte durchgezupft werden, was sehr gut gelang, Führung mit dem Stecken ist einfach selbstverständlich, selbst im Baum  und in starken Windböen.

So langsam hatte ich alles abgeklappert, ein paar Zupfer konnten aber auch gut Schilfhalme sein, dauernd war Pflanzenkram dran.
Also noch einen Wurf da lang und einen da, dann angle ich auf einen anderen Bereich, drüben auf die andere kleine Schilfzunge, wo sowieso alles in diesem Bereich nur vielleicht 2 bis 2.5m Tiefe hat, dieser "Anbau" am Hauptsee ist einfach nicht tief und auch kein Wintergewässer.
Kaum eingeworfen hängt der Wobbler plötzlich mit einem scharfen Ruck fest, den ich impulsiv mit einem leichten Anschlag mit meiner blauen beantworte. 
Ein kurzes scharfes Rucken, ich reiße die Rute nochmal hoch, auf der anderen Seite fährt jemand los gen Schilf.
Ich ziehe und versuche hochzuführen - nixda, das geht runter. 
Beim nächsten Zug sehe ich im klaren und nicht so tiefen Wasser was graues hochkommen, das ist ein Hechtrücken! Aber was für einer, uff.
Ich versuche den Fisch ruhig zu halten, mit der Rute den Druck zu halten, die Bremse ist auf stark für den Anschlag zugedreht, aber bei jeder ausfallenden Flucht ratscht die Bremse einmal voll radikal durch - siiiiiirrrrrrr.
Es geht immer nur 5-10m, ein kurzer Sprint und wieder Ruhe, ich kann den Fisch meistens genau sehen, so schön klar ist das Wasser.

"Klaus, ich hab was, was großes, so eher bei 1,20". Ein bischen ungläubig kommt er vom anderen Ufer am Hauptsee angelaufen, ich rufe nach Kescher der noch dort beim ganzen Material(berg) liegt.
Er schaut erstmal drüber und nickt dann, geht Kescher holen, ganz ruhig er, ich aber nicht |uhoh: .
Mir wird ein bischen mulmig, je genauer ich den Fisch beobachten kann. Hält das alles? Da ist nur ein einfachstes 08/15 Stahlvorfach dran. Der 3tlg. Wobbler ist ja nun auch nicht das stabilste, die dicke Powerline ist brutal hart. 
Esox dreht seine Runde, hin und her, wieder Flucht mit - siiiiiirrrrrrr. Hoch kommt der Fisch, schaut schräg nach was los ist und schwimmt langsam herum, dann wieder Dampf - siiiiiirrrrrrr. 5-10m in 0.5sec oder so, einfach aus dem Stillstand.
Die VHF hält dagegen, oh wie sie dagegen hält. :k 
Jede dieser rabiaten Fluchten wird ganz soft ausgefedert, nur mit leichter weiterer Biegung der Mitte und des Handteils federt sie das ab, ohne das sie extrem durchgebogen würde.
Wieder rumst der Hecht gegen die Rute und pausiert dann langsam ziehend. Diese bremst ihn auf kurzer Strecke zum Stillstand.
So 10 Runden habe ich mindestens schon, mein Zählen setzt aus, ich konzentriere mich. Was kann ich tun, was besser machen? 
Die harte Bremseinstellung stimmt, so min. 5kg schätze ich, das paßt zum Fisch, die Rute könnte weit mehr ab, der Fisch braucht aber nicht mehr, zu einer langen Flucht kommt er nicht, weiter forcieren währe purer Wahnsinn.
Also - brauche ich nichts anderes zu tun, nur immer schön die Rute rechtwinkig zu Schnur halten, das klappt ganz vorzüglich, wenn Esox in die Schnur rennt und die Rute zum erzittern bringt.  siiiiiiiiiiiirrrrrrrrrrrr, die Arc kreischt förmlich.
Endlich kommt Klaus mit meinem großen Kescher, ich habe etliche Runden den Fisch ausgefedert, eigentlich geht das ja ganz gut, ich wunder mich ein bischen über mich, den Fisch und die Angelcombo, das funzt ALLES!
Kescher kommt ins Wasser, Klaus ist unschlüssig ob des dicken Dings und der absolut ungewohnten Dimensionen da im Angesicht des Fisches, wie soll der in den Kescher? So groß ist der Kescher nun auch wieder nicht. 
Mit den Händen den Fisch drillen und abfangen, der sich von uns beiden erstmal überhaupt nicht stören läßt und immer wieder seine Halbrunden dreht, Wusch - abfangen, bremsen, ziehen, ausrichten.
Mit dem Kopf weiterhin einen Kescherplan ausdiskutieren, das ist schon eine mehr als spannende Diskussion! :g
Das Ufer ist steil und weit Auslegen des Keschers kommt nicht in Frage. 
Geht der mit dem klar außen sitzenden Wobbler und den offenen Drilligen in den Kescher rein oder verhängt der? Von hinten oder von vorne? Sicherer ist vom Schwanz. Schneller ist von vorne, reinschwuppen !?
Esox sieht den Kescher und spielt nicht mit - nö da gehe ich nicht hin, doppelt starkes - siiiiiirrrrrrr, die Rute muß alles aufbieten um sich nicht in Atome aufzulösen, das macht sie aber ganz souverän mit, unglaublich, klasse, nichts wirkt überlastet, die Rute spielt mit, ist irgendwie so richtig in Fahrt mit so einer Aktion.
Kescher? Schwupp ist der Fisch in Nullzeit 7m weiter gebeamt, so viel Platz bleibt ihm in der Ecke jetzt nicht mehr, naß werden tut man dabei auch ein bischen, die Schwanzflosse kommt wegen des flachen Wassers doch immer öfter heraus und platscht.
Wieder in einer Runde zurück. Kescher kommt, schwupps Esox ist wieder weg. 3mal, 4mal geht das, das Material hält ganz einfach, mir schlägt bei den jedesmal heftiger werdenden Fluchten das Herz immer doller.
Nicht noch mehr ausreizen, den will ich gelandet haben. 
Also zusammen den Kescher weit runter hinein, so weit es geht, ich ziehe darauf mit vollem Rutenrückgrat behutsam den Fisch möglichst hoch heran, er bleibt jetzt gerade ziemlich ruhig.
Klaus zieht den Kescher an, hoch geht aber nicht richtig. Ich packe mit zu. Hoch. Ein Riesenbleigewicht ist drin, nur noch über die Kescherschenkel können wir den das steile Ufer noch hochtragen.

Neben der Angelstelle am Hautpsee ist eine Überschwemmungswiese, da setzen wir den Kescher nach ca. 20m hurtigem Lauf ab, der Fisch liegt so ein bischen im Wasser.
Nur zusammen können wir den tragen, einzeln oder gar am Kescherstiel ist aussichtslos.
Ich krame den Zollstock aus der Tasche und blätter den 1m Stab auf, Klaus kramt die Zange raus.
Der Zollstock ist aber deutlich kürzer als der Fisch, öhem, keine Frage.
Wir sagen beide kein Wort mehr. Da liegt er, der Traumfisch, der wieso man hechten geht.
Hinten sind auch nochmal mehr als 10cm Überstand, und da vorne am Maul ist eine riesenlange Unterlippe im Keschernetz eingewühlt.
Erstmal schaffen wir es den Fisch zu lösen. Beim ersten Versuch rutscht die Zange von Klaus weg und die Hand ratscht mit den Fingern am Maul und den "Zähnchen" vorbei, Blut fließt, nicht so sehr vom Esox.
Beim nächsten Versuch springt der Fisch in seiner Flachlage einfach mal widerwillig so 30-50cm waagerecht hoch, wir beide mit unseren je min. 80kg weichen respektsvoll 'nen Meter zurück.
"Wir wollen Dich doch gar nicht umhauen."
Der Fisch liegt jetzt ruhig, der nächste Aushebler des Drillings in der Maulspalte gelingt, der Fisch liegt frei halb im Kescher.
Das messen in 2 Schüben kommt ohne großes Suchen auf 1,13m. Der Fisch fängt sich wieder an zu bewegen. Es ist ein großes Weibchen, sagenhaft dick und ein schönes kugeliges Laichbäuchlein ist da schon. Baggerseehecht, dick, kräftig.
So ein Fisch muß wieder rein, für den Nachwuchs. Hast Du nen Fotoapparat mit? Ne. Ich auch nicht. Schade.  
Der muß jetzt aber wieder rein. Klar.
Also reinsetzen. Ich soll ihn reinsetzen. Hochnehmen des Fisches geht nicht. Hochnehmen des Keschers geht nicht. 
Also wieder zusammen, Teamwork ist heute angesagt #6, die flache Uferstelle gleich daneben ist gut passend, da geht es ins freie Wasser. 
Ich rolle den Fisch aus dem abgesetzen Kescher, halte ihn ein wenig fest, dirigiere am Schwanz den Schnabel gen Wasser. 
Ganz ruhig fängt unsere Hechtdame ein wenig zu schlagen an und gleitet dann mit ruhigen Bewegungen als grauer riesiger Schatten mit der typischen Rückenmarmorierung immer weiter gen freies Wasser, wegen der Klarheit ein paar Meter lang gut zu beobachten.
Da sieht fein aus, da sagt man einfach gar nichts mehr. 

So hochgerechnete 3.5 Mio Eier werden demnächst den See wieder neu bereichern, bisher war diese Hechtgröße noch Fiktion hier, jetzt Realität.
Das Gewicht schätzen wir beide wegen der Dicke doch gut über 20Pfd, eine Waage und die Möglichkeit hatten wir leider auch nicht, das ist aber so auch nebensächlich, der Fisch war und ist einfach beeindruckend, einen Hecht wo man etwa 4 Hände bräuchte um ihn zu umfassen hatten wir beide noch nicht in den Händen gehabt.
Das war einfach ein super Glückstreffer! :vik: Danke, Angelkumpel!

Doch nun wollen wir noch ein wenig weiterangeln, wir waren ja man gerade erste eine gute Stunde da.
So wanderten wir weiter um den großem See und suchten nach erfolgversprechenden und auch befischbaren Stellen, was das allgegenwärtige Weidengebüsch und der scharfe Wind schwierig gestaltete. 
Ohne Wathose konnte ich an vielen Stellen nicht mal richtig ans Wasser, Klaus stand mit seiner Wathose praktisch in der "Ostseebrandung", das schwappte ganz schön und mir mehr als einmal über die Stiefelränder.

Am obersten Seeufer angekommen ging es weiter, im wesentlichen nur durch die etwa viertelstündliches Ups und Hallo von Klaus' attackierten Gummiködern unterbrochen. 
Bei mir tat sich nichts wirklich mehr, die GuFis und Tieftauchwobbler wurden durchprobiert, an der 75er und dann auch Blinker an der -30er VHF.
So langsam wurde es sogar wärmer und der Wind ließ nach, aber die Sonne wurde flach, Zeit zurückzugehen.

Die wilde wellige Ecke vom Hinweg wurde nochmal wieder beehrt, Klaus stand wieder draußen in der Brandung, ich mußte mir ein Wurfloch suchen, diesmal mit der noch etwas längern 30er VHF oben über die Büsche ausgeholt.
Darauf montierte ich erstmal in Ruhe einen neuen kleinen weißen Twister an einen 7g Kopf, Barsche soll es hier ja auch geben und irgendwas für die Pfanne hätte ich ja auch noch gerne, leichte Twisterei sollte die Rute auch gut können.
Das lustige Twisterding weht und fliegt im Wind ganz lustig, das sieht gut aus. Mal probieren, so einen kennen die hier bestimmt noch nicht.

Also mal ein Auswurf, halb über den Kopf des Waters draußen hinweg, in freie Wasser einfach geradeaus.
Während Klaus und ich noch über dieses seltsame Ding diskutieren, klopft es plötzlich an, schön fein aber gut merkbar.
Also rucke ich mal ein wenig dagegen, was wunderbar gelingt und von Zug auf der anderen Seite beantwortet wird. Rupf.
"Ich hab was". Ohem? Ja wirklich, eine weiße Flanke kämpft im hier grau-türkisen Wasser, was so im Gegenlicht fast schon tropisch aussieht.
Klaus guckt mich etwas verwirrt an, geht aber zu Seite, den der Esox kommt auf ihn zu, ich drille fast über ihn hinweg.
Die leichte VHF hat überhaupt kein Problem damit, der Zug ist schon ganz kräftig, nicht mächtig aber immerhin, es zappelt wie wild aber eben kraftvoll, der Rute scheint es regelrecht Spaß zu machen, da ist VHF Leben ud Spritzigkeit heute drin, der Hecht tanzt und tobt auf de Stelle, dann hin und her.

Klaus will ihn handlanden, da schießt er erstmal in die dichten Schilfreste, beim nächsten Greifversuch springt er sogar kräftig hoch und spritzt so einiges Wasser in die Luft, wirbelt herum und versucht sich durch die Schilfbüschel gen Freiwasser zu befreien. Verdufter. Denkste.
So nicht mein Freund. Das Rückgrat des leichten Steckens hat überhaupt kein Problem den Hecht wieder durch das Schilf zurückzuzerren, ein zwei scharfe Zappelein, die wunderbar ausgefedert werden, dann macht Esox erstmal Pause.
Wenn Klaus greifen will, zuckt er wieder weg. Katz und Maus. Wer ist die Katze? Endlich hat sich der Fisch an den greifenden Klaus gewöhnt und hält stille - sein Glück ja.
Mit Kiemengriff ist nichts zu machen, mit Nackengriff hält er Esox hoch.
Ich krame schnell beidhändig das Maßband und die Zange raus, nach 3 Versuchen ist der Haken des kleines Jigs neben der Maulspalte im Rachen heraus, Esox hält jetzt auch noch wunderbar still. Zollstock ran, das geht doch glatt bis 70cm.
Ein schöner Fisch in wunderbaren Wasser und mit Sicht auf den Fisch im Drill, mit einem superduper Drillgefühl mit dieser Leichtgewichtsrute.
Und dann noch das Rauszerren und bändigen des Fisches, der sich überhaupt nicht ruhig verhalten wollte. Einfach Feeling und Fun pur.
Klaus setzt den Esox wieder sorgsam zurück, die Hechte haben heute Bestands-Schonzeit, schwupp ist wer wie der Blitz ins Tiefe Verschwunden.

Plötzlich jauchze ich auf, Klaus schaut verwundert und fragend zu mir, was los?
Juchhu, beide VHF heute eingeweiht, beide mit schönem Hecht. Wenn das nicht Klasse ist! 
2* VHF Taufe hier, die blaue gefällt mir nach dem Griffumbau und der ersten Probe jetzt noch besser. Die beiden Stecken können was!

Danach machen wir noch ein paar Versuche, aber der leichte beginnende Nieselregen und die aufkommende Dämmerung lassen an ein Ende denken.
Auch tut sich selbst "Necktechnisch" nichts mehr, also ab nach Hause.

--- --- ---

Melde also einen 70cm Esox mit der 30er VHF sowie einen 113cm Esox mit der 75er VHF. #6
Leider ohne Fischfoto.


----------



## KHof (14. Januar 2007)

*AW: Harrison-Wettkampf-Fans 2007*

....und ich durfte ihn keschern...

Zuerst wollte ich das Vieh mit einer Handlandung angehen aber der erste Anblick brachte mich zu einer sportlichen Übung: Kescher holen gehen.

Jedenfalls ist die Messlatte am 13. 1. schon recht hoch.

Klaus


----------



## Bubbel2000 (14. Januar 2007)

*AW: Harrison-Wettkampf-Fans 2007*

suuuuuuper geil, hamma, und gleich mal ne marke gesetzt, wow!!! dickes petri dazu.....


----------



## mad (14. Januar 2007)

*AW: Harrison-Wettkampf-Fans 2007*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Melde also einen 70cm Esox mit der 30er VHF sowie einen 113cm Esox mit der 75er VHF. #6
> Leider ohne Fischfoto.



servus det,

super bericht und wieder mal toll geschrieben.:vik: 
und ein fettes petri zum fang und noch mehr freuts mich das du die beiden mit der vhf gefangen hast.#6 

hab aber gleich noch eine ganz große bitte an alle.#h 

so und hier die neuen-alten regeln.
1. Rute von Mad aufgebaut, egal ob Harrison, BP, Jerkbait usw.
2. Länge vom Fisch zählt, Gewicht egal.
*3. Foto vom Fisch, wenn möglich mit Rute.*

ich persönlich zweifle diesen fang sicher nicht an und klaus war ja auch dabei.
aber was ist wenn einer alleine unterwegs ist und fängt einen gewinner fisch auch ohne foto.|kopfkrat 
da wäre der zb mit foto sicher nicht einverstanden der bis da geführt hat.
will und möchte das es wieder so friedlich und locker abläuft wie im letzten jahr.
ihr müßt euch einig sein wer am schluß gewinnt, und wenn ein fang dann ohne foto auch zählt soll es mir recht sein.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (14. Januar 2007)

*AW: Harrison-Wettkampf-Fans 2007*



mad schrieb:


> *3. Foto vom Fisch, wenn möglich mit Rute.*


Jupp, wenn immer möglich! #6
Werde jetzt auch mehr die Kamera (in gut geladenem Zustand bzw. noch ein Zusatzpack Reservebatterien, kenn ich leider auch anders , Objekt der Begierde in bestem Fotolicht und Motiv, piep piep, Battery Low, Off ) dabei haben,
ärger mich selber auch heute noch ein bischen den ganzen Tag, das ich dieses superdicke Fischlein nicht noch wieder auf's Bild gebannt betrachten kann. #q 
Ein Bild von dem Fisch im klaren Wasser wäre sogar noch viel viel besser gewesen, wann hat man schon mal sowas fast in einem Swimmingpool-Büchtchen, das Motiv war die ganze Zeit da ...

Da wir aber gerade erst angefangen haben und ich dieses Jahr nach dem ersten auch noch ganz viele Hechte fangen will , zumal ich jetzt auch weiß wie das mit den größeren funzt, gehe ich nicht davon aus, daß das die Endmarke sein wird. 
Aber so sind wir wenigstens schon gleich mal über'n magischen Meter (justamente zu dem von erich17 ), das macht die Sache doch spannend und selbst wenn es cm-weise weitergeht, wird das noch dicke Fische hier bringen, da bin ich zuversichtlich! :g #6


----------



## Pikepauly (14. Januar 2007)

*AW: Harrison-Wettkampf-Fans 2007*

@angeldet 
Petri zum Meter!!!
Hab jetzt auch Robert meine Wunsch Harrison aufgegeben, da er ja sehr viel zu tun hat und natürlich der Stecken am 1 Mai fertig sein muss. Freue mich schon, die Zweite Harrison krieg ich ja dann von Mad quasi geschenkt.

Gruss

Pikepauly


----------



## Margaux (14. Januar 2007)

*AW: Harrison-Wettkampf-Fans 2007*

@AngelDet
Auch von mir herzlichste Glückwünsche! Da hast Du ja die Meßlatte gleich zu Jahresbeginn richtig hochgelegt.

Und natürlich soll Dein Hecht zählen, wobei ich ansonsten auch für den "Photobeweis" bin.

Grüße an alle und viel Petri,
Margaux


----------



## KHof (14. Januar 2007)

*AW: Harrison-Wettkampf-Fans 2007*

Für den Fisch hätte ein Photo eine Wartezeit von mindestens einer Stunde bedeutet.
Das kam schlicht und ergreifend nicht in Frage, noch nicht mal für eine Rute.

Aber toll wärs schon gewesen.

Klaus


----------



## Nordlichtangler (14. Januar 2007)

*AW: Harrison-Wettkampf-Fans 2007*

@all Danke für die Glückwünsche #h 

@Pikepauly: Du als (ex.) Sportexfan wirst sicher gerne hören, das die 30er VHF sehr gut die KevSpin3 supersetted, die 75er VHF sehr gut die KevSpin4 supersetted, da braucht man sich wirklich keine wehmütigen Gedanken mehr machen (von wegen Blanks etc.).
Ein direkter und vlt. auch bildlicher Rutenvergleich juckt mir ja förmlich in den Fingern, aber kommt Zeit kommt ...


----------



## Pikepauly (14. Januar 2007)

*AW: Harrison-Wettkampf-Fans 2007*

@Angeldet
Sonen Vergleich hab ich auch schon mal angedacht.
So in der Richtung: Wurfweite, Wurfgenauigkeit, Shad Führung usw. Wenn das nen bischen Hand und Fuss haben soll, muss man sich da aber Gedanken machen über die Objektivität.
Sonst kommt da sowas bei raus wie: Ich finde die Harrison wirft besser. Das müsste man quasi schon aufm Sportplatz und nicht am Wasser durchführen und möglichst mit mehreren Werfern.
Dass die Harrison die Kev 4 unterkriegt, denke ich auch. Gespannt bin ich aber ob sie die Diaflash in der Wurfperformance unterbuttert. Das ist nämlich nicht ganz leicht. Aber erstmal muss ich warten, bis der gute Mad mich von seiner langen Liste abarbeitet.

Gruss

Pikepauly


----------



## Birger (14. Januar 2007)

*AW: Harrison-Wettkampf-Fans 2007*

@ Pikepauly:
ja, die VHF wirft besser als die Diaflash, lädt sich besser auf. Hab ne 45g VHF und ne 20-50g Diaflash, beide in 3m.


----------



## mad (15. Januar 2007)

*AW: Harrison-Wettkampf-Fans 2007*



KHof schrieb:


> Für den Fisch hätte ein Photo eine Wartezeit von mindestens einer Stunde bedeutet.
> Das kam schlicht und ergreifend nicht in Frage, noch nicht mal für eine Rute.
> 
> Aber toll wärs schon gewesen.
> ...



da gebe ich euch schon recht, und nur wegen ein foto soll kein fisch eine über die rübe bekommen wenns nicht sein muß/soll.

will nur nicht am schluß die entscheidung treffen wer gewonnen hat.|kopfkrat 
ich übertreibe jetzt mal, aber wenn wer einen zander über 99cm meldet und gleich dazu noch einen waller von über 2m, plus einen boddenhecht sicher auch an die 1,40m und alle ohne fotos dann muß ich es auch glauben. 

darum bevor oder am schluß |krach: #4 #4 #4 |motz: |motz: |motz: kommt, bitte mit foto am besten noch mit rute.#6 

so dann fangt mal kräftig es gilt det's hecht von 1,13m zu schlagen und der hecht zählt nicht zu den bodden.


----------



## Bernhard* (15. Januar 2007)

*AW: Harrison-Wettkampf-Fans 2007*

So macht mans richtig...es lebe die Handykamera...leider mit 85 a bisserl zu kurz |rolleyes


----------



## Bubbel2000 (15. Januar 2007)

*AW: Harrison-Wettkampf-Fans 2007*

wunderschöner fisch, klasse kompakt. und das bild für ne handycam auch sehr gut....petri!!!


----------



## Nordlichtangler (15. Januar 2007)

*AW: Harrison-Wettkampf-Fans 2007*

Jupp, das Bild mit Rute - Gratulation burni!- ist ja sehr gut gelungen! #6
Mit dem nötigen Abstand geht das anscheinend ja ganz ordentlich.
Die gute dann wohl Hechtdame hat aber auch so ein nettes Bäuchlein


----------



## Nordlichtangler (15. Januar 2007)

*AW: Harrison-Wettkampf-Fans 2007*

@mad
Da Du jetzt 3 Teilwettbewerbe ausgelobt hast und das in Posting 77 so explizit ansprichst, was die Sache doch etwas komplizierter macht als letztes Jahr:

Wäre es nicht sinnvoll das auf eine Gewinn/Siegmöglichkeit pro Angler zu beschränken? Also ruhig mehrere Beiträge und Anmeldungen, aber eben nur einmal Sieger sein dürfen? |kopfkrat
Genauso mal angenommen jemand fängt im Inland einen sehr großen Esox von so 1,40m, auch größer als alle Boddenhecht-Fänge und Welse, dann kann der doch nicht 2mal gewinnen oder? |kopfkrat
Noch theoretischer könnte jemand mit einen 1,40m Zander ja alle 3 gewinnen.

Also ich selber würde mich - egal jetzt ob Regel oder nicht - bei einem Sieg (bei einem ordentlichen Schuss aus der Pulle von Petrus und Fortuna) ganz locker bescheiden, das steht für mich schon mal fest. :g  (d.h. 1 Fisch kann nur einmal gewinnen)


----------



## mad (15. Januar 2007)

*AW: Harrison-Wettkampf-Fans 2007*



AngelDet schrieb:


> @mad
> Da Du jetzt 3 Teilwettbewerbe ausgelobt hast: Wäre es nicht sinnvoll das auf eine Gewinnmöglichkeit pro Angler zu beschränken? Also ruhig mehrere Beiträge und Anmeldungen, aber eben nur einmal Sieger sein dürfen.



servus det,

ich gehe mal davon aus das nicht einer alle 3 ruten gewinnt.|kopfkrat


----------



## Bubbel2000 (15. Januar 2007)

*AW: Harrison-Wettkampf-Fans 2007*

und wenn einer alle drei gewinnt, dann ist das eben so. wenn jemand nen 99er zander fängt und noch nen 2,30m wels, dann bitte, is doch klar, der hat dann alles.... :q und das hat er dann auch verdient, oder???!!!


----------



## mad (15. Januar 2007)

*AW: Harrison-Wettkampf-Fans 2007*

servus,

also mein gedanke bei der sache war natürlich so einfach wie möglich.#6 
zb. der erste zander über 99cm gewinnt die rute nach wahl. für mich also, eine rute weg und der zander zählt nicht mehr.
der rest ist ja dann noch offen bis zum 31.12.07
und ich glaube mal das bei den boddenhechte diesmal die waller ein rolle mit spielen.
nicht vergessen paar meter von mir lauern die lieben waller, und paar freunde vom ort fischen alle eine harrison von mir.


----------



## sa-s (15. Januar 2007)

*AW: Harrison-Wettkampf-Fans 2007*



AngelDet schrieb:


> @all Danke für die Glückwünsche #h
> 
> @Pikepauly: Du als (ex.) Sportexfan wirst sicher gerne hören, das die 30er VHF sehr gut die KevSpin3 supersetted, die 75er VHF sehr gut die KevSpin4 supersetted, da braucht man sich wirklich keine wehmütigen Gedanken mehr machen (von wegen Blanks etc.).
> Ein direkter und vlt. auch bildlicher Rutenvergleich juckt mir ja förmlich in den Fingern, aber kommt Zeit kommt ...



hi angeldet,

wenns dir zeitlich mal ausgeht, wäre ein vergleich zw. deiner 30er VHF und deiner KevSpin 3 ne super geschichte.

habe die kev in 3,00 m bestückt mit der twinpower 4000. habe zusatzlich noch ca 40 gr. wickelblei hinten drauf gepappt, trotzdem ist die gute noch so kopflastig, dass ich nach ner stunde aktivem fischen kreuzweh bekomme.

falls ich die rute nicht verscherbeln kann, werde ich sie wohl zum ansitzfischen verwenden. spinnen mag ich eigentlich nicht mehr damit.

also wenn dir mal langweilig ist#h 

sepp


----------



## Nordlichtangler (15. Januar 2007)

*AW: Harrison-Wettkampf-Fans 2007*

@sa-s
So ein Vergleich ist wirklich schon mal vorgemerkt, wobei ich gerade über den Biegevergleich noch sinniere, ne 3m Rute sauber waagerecht aufgestellt runterbiegen ist nicht ganz einfach, schon gar nicht mit mehr Kilos. Und erst müßte ich z.B. ein Treppenhaus renovieren, dann hätte ich einen Platz bis 3,30m dafür, aber wie-wann? |rolleyes 

Hast Du eine KevSpin3 im (alten) Orginal-Sportex Aufbau? Dann könnte ich mir Dein Mißfallen schon vorstellen, zumal dieses Sorte von Spitztüte im Vordergriff echt ätzend anstrengend ist |gr: 

Laß die mal von einem ordentlichen Rutenbauer umbauen, falls es Dir das wert ist oder schrappel den alten Vordergriff samt Rollenhalter erstmal selber runter, wenn da niemand beigehen mag. Eine vorhandene Kev3 (mit altem Blank Sportex.DE) ist als Ersatzrute für ne VHF30 immer eine gute sichere Bank :g, kann ja mal nen Ring zerdeppern oder so.  
Gut aufgebaut sieht das schon mal ganz anders aus, bei den Harrisons ist das aber fast Naturgesetz, durch Individualaufbau einfach besser. #6  Kann einem mit ner gebrauchten/weitergegebenen aber auch passieren, daß die Griffmaße nicht mehr passen. Nicht lange ärgern, umbauen! #6


----------



## erich17 (23. Januar 2007)

*AW: Harrison-Wettkampf-Fans 2007*

Sagt mal Jungs, fangen die Harrison Ruten nichts mehr ??????

Immerhin hat der MAD wieder einen Wettkampf ausgerufen !!!!!

Hab mal so ein bisschen durchgeschaut.

Veit hat schön richtig schöne Zander gehabt.
Hechte hat , denke ich, momentan Burn77 die Nase vorn mit einem 85er. Irgendwo war noch ein 84er gemeldet. Meine Wenigeit hatte schon eine 82er und eine 81er Dame.

Ein 96er und 100er wurden auch schon gemeldet, denke aber daß diese aus den Bodden kommen ( sieht zumindest auf dem Bilder so aus - kann mich aber auch täuschen).

Also Jungs, damit dieser Trödd nicht in Vergessenheit gerät, lasst vor der Schonzeit nochmal die Gummis, Hölzer und Metalle richtig fliegen !!!!!

Petri an alle !

Erich17


----------



## Pikepauly (23. Januar 2007)

*AW: Harrison-Wettkampf-Fans 2007*

Haltet euch mal ruhig nen bischen zurück vor der Schonzeit.
Ich hab schon Schonzeit. Und meine Rute krieg ich auch erst im April. Dann soll sich das einsteigen ja auch noch lohnen.

Gruss

Pikepauly


----------



## NorbertF (2. Februar 2007)

*AW: Harrison-Wettkampf-Fans 2007*

So ab Ende April bin ich dann auch im Rennen, wenn auch mit der "kleinen" VHF, aber auf den Zander bin ich dabei. Leider haben die genau ab April Schonzeit


----------



## Newbiecarp (2. Februar 2007)

*AW: Harrison-Wettkampf-Fans 2007*

Hi Steffen,
melde mich auch mal an. wenn im märz die schonzeit vorbei geht,ist die Jagd eröffnet  , nach einem 70er & einem 60er Hecht vor der Schonzeit wird das mit nem Kapitalen auch noch Funzen.

Petri Heil euch allen!


Gruß
Mark


----------



## hechtonaut (22. Februar 2007)

*AW: Harrison-Wettkampf-Fans 2007*

so unsere boddentour am faschingswochenende ist vorbei. es war überaus erfolgreich aber doch oft sehr zäh. insgesammt hatten wir 5 1m+ hechte im boot und einige 90er - 100 cm
alle hechte wurden mit vhf von mad gefangen. wir hatten ein reines harrison boot. 
samstag war sehr schwierig und wir konnten nur 3 hechte landen insgesammt hatten wir auch nur 5 bisse. allerdings waren 2 meterfische darunter. 102 und 106cm
hier steffens (hechtomat) 106er






dann jochens 102er fettsau mit etwas über 9 kilo





ich (hechtonaut) durfte am sonntag auch mal ran. der kleinste von den großen mit genau 100 cm. insgesamt 16 stück am sonntag






und jochen nochmal mit nem 116er






und jetzt noch die grosse walze von steffen mit 122 cm






so das waren die meterfische. am montag konnten bei abslouter windstille noch 7 hechte überlistet werden, der größte 98,5 cm.die kleineren möchte ich hier jetzt nicht auch noch reinsetzen. jetzt ist erst mal ne pause angesagt, da bald die schonzeit beginnt. hoffe daß bis zum ersten mai noch meine bei mad bestellte 120g vhf fertig wird, dann gehts wieder los
außer uns waren noch die jungs von uli beyer mit seiner angeln.de tour in schaprode. jeder hat bei denen seinen meterfisch gefangen. außerdem gabs auch noch lachse, der größte 104. die wurden natürlich beim schleppen gefangen


----------



## rainer1962 (22. Februar 2007)

*AW: Harrison-Wettkampf-Fans 2007*

das ist doch echt zum k..:v ..zen
gleich zu Beginn des Jahres solche Marken, ihr nehmt mir voll die Motivation *schnief...*

trotz allem, freut mich für euch und petri für die hechte, sehr schöne krokos habt ihr da erwischt und ne Mords Marke gesetzt #h


----------



## Bernhard* (22. Februar 2007)

*AW: Harrison-Wettkampf-Fans 2007*



rainer1962 schrieb:


> das ist doch echt zum k..:v ..zen
> gleich zu Beginn des Jahres solche Marken, ihr nehmt mir voll die Motivation *schnief...*
> 
> trotz allem, freut mich für euch und petri für die hechte, sehr schöne krokos habt ihr da erwischt und ne Mords Marke gesetzt #h


 
Auch von mir ein fettes PETRI!!!

@rainer:

Darum gibts auch verschiedene Wettkämpfe (mit und ohne Bodden...)


----------



## rainer1962 (22. Februar 2007)

*AW: Harrison-Wettkampf-Fans 2007*

klar aber einer scheint zumindest mehr oder weniger entschieden,
nochmal Glückwunsch den Fängern,
muss aber ehrlich sein....aus mir spricht schon der Neid mangels eines so guten (Hecht)gewässers in meiner Nähe, aber die Sorte hecht muss man auch in den Bodden ersteinmal überlisten meinen Respekt habt ihr sicher!


----------



## ivo (22. Februar 2007)

*AW: Harrison-Wettkampf-Fans 2007*

Von mir auch ein dickes Petri!:vik:


----------



## mad (30. April 2007)

*AW: Harrison-Wettkampf-Fans 2007*

servus,

da ich leider zur zeit nicht zum fischen komme geht ein freund von mir schon mal schauen was die waller so machen.

Markus L. Waller 1,50m, Harrison VHF9' 120gr

http://img82.*ih.us/img82/5116/wallermarkus1wo5.jpg


----------



## klee (30. April 2007)

*AW: Harrison-Wettkampf-Fans 2007*

klasse waller #6


----------



## Bubbel2000 (1. Mai 2007)

*AW: Harrison-Wettkampf-Fans 2007*

wow, es geht also wieder los....


----------



## marlin2304 (1. Mai 2007)

*AW: Harrison-Wettkampf-Fans 2007*

Hallo Robert,
super Waller, das ist ein Traum, im heimmischen Gewässer so ein Waller mit einer Harrison zu fangen.

Gruß Marlin


----------



## Birger (24. Mai 2007)

*AW: Harrison-Wettkampf-Fans 2007*

Mit dem hecht kann ich zwar nicht mithalten, aber mal wieder ein Foto für den Threat:






Den hab ich allerdings mit der Blechi von mad gefangen. 108cm.


----------



## Veit (24. Mai 2007)

*AW: Harrison-Wettkampf-Fans 2007*



marlin2304 schrieb:


> Hallo Robert,
> super Waller, das ist ein Traum, im heimmischen Gewässer so ein Waller mit einer Harrison zu fangen.


Das stimmt! :m
Und da der Rainer mich aufgefordert hat meinen Fang vom vorletzten Wochende auch mal noch in diesem Thread zu posten, mach ich das jetzt endlich mal.





1,55 m, gelandet mit Mads supergeilen-nagelneuen-Harrisonblank und 5 kg (!)Stahlvorfach.

Bemühe mich aber demnächst nochmal einen nachzulegen! =)


----------



## Bernhard* (24. Mai 2007)

*AW: Harrison-Wettkampf-Fans 2007*

Hey Birger!

Fettes Krokodil! An dem ist ja mehr dran als an Dir, Du altes "Sportler-Würstchen"!!! :m


----------



## bolli (24. Mai 2007)

*AW: Harrison-Wettkampf-Fans 2007*

Tolle Fische, tolle Bilder !

Hoffe, ich fange bald auch mal wieder etwas, was ein Posting 
wert ist. Dieses Frühjahr ist bei mir leider noch nicht der Kracher. |kopfkrat

Ein dickes Petri allen Fängern.#6


----------



## Nordlichtangler (24. Mai 2007)

*AW: Harrison-Wettkampf-Fans 2007*

Das Bild von Birger ist ja richtig gut gelungen, klasse! #6

Und Veit als PVC-Laubfrosch  mit Wels, das ist gut!  #6


----------



## rainer1962 (24. Mai 2007)

*AW: Harrison-Wettkampf-Fans 2007*

Nochmal Petri euch beiden#6


----------



## jerkfreak (24. Mai 2007)

*AW: Harrison-Wettkampf-Fans 2007*

Echt geile Fische (Hechte wie auch Waller) von denen ICH (zumindest den Hechten) echt nur träumen kann...! *heul*

Petri all den Fängern!!!

Werde den Thread hier wohl auch mal weng im Auge behalten, auch wenn ich nicht mitmachen darf, aber Rille...!


----------



## Nordlichtangler (24. Mai 2007)

*AW: Harrison-Wettkampf-Fans 2007*



jerkfreak schrieb:


> Werde den Thread hier wohl auch mal weng im Auge behalten, auch wenn ich nicht mitmachen darf


Jetzt muß ich aber wohl nicht sagen woran das liegt, hätteste ja leicht können!


----------



## jerkfreak (24. Mai 2007)

*AW: Harrison-Wettkampf-Fans 2007*

Was nich is,kann ja noch werden...! *g*

Bin schon am überlegen, meine Sportex für die 12-16er Shads in den Ruhestand zu schicken, mal sehn...!?


----------



## the doctor (3. Juni 2007)

*AW: Harrison-Wettkampf-Fans 2007*

Hier wird ja nichts mehr gepostet?
Dabei ist doch Saison :q

Konnte meine Rute wieder ausgiebig testen und bin überaus glücklich:vik:
Seit letzte Woche Samstag 12 Zander bis 75cm, 1 Hecht, und 1 Barsch gefangen.
Alles hinter die Grenze in NL. Hat zwar nichts mit dem Wettkampf zu tun, aber egal #6

Hier mal 2 Pics von den einzigsten 2 Fischen, welche abgelichtet wurden.

http://img404.*ih.us/img404/5453/zander1tb0.jpg
http://img404.*ih.us/img404/2391/zander2wx5.jpg


----------



## mad (3. Juni 2007)

*AW: Harrison-Wettkampf-Fans 2007*

servus marcel,

schon lange nichts mehr gehört von dir, alles klar???#6
schöne fänge.

hab aber heute das foto bekommen,

Hans G.
Hecht 98 cm.
Harrison VHF 75gr.

http://img354.*ih.us/img354/1841/hans98cmyk7.jpg


----------



## Bubbel2000 (4. Juni 2007)

*AW: Harrison-Wettkampf-Fans 2007*

wie ist denn der aktuelle zwischenstand in den kategorien? bitte um eine genaue auflistung des zwischenstandes 
schöne fische die ihr gepostet habt!!!!!


----------



## erich17 (4. Juni 2007)

*AW: Harrison-Wettkampf-Fans 2007*

Also:

Hab mich gerade durch die 8 Seiten durchgeflogen : 

Fangmeldungen in 8 Seiten vielleicht 10 . Der Rest ist alles OFF TOPIC !!!!!!!

Ich schlage vor in diesem WETTKAMPF Thread  NUR und AUSSCHLIESSLICH Fangmeldungen für diesen Wettkampf einzustellen.

Zwischenstand nach meinen gewonnen Erkenntnissen:

Kategorie 1 : Erster Zander über 99cm : Fehlanzeige 

Kat.2:Hecht,Zander incl.Bodden: 122cm Hecht - STEFFEN

Kat.3:Hecht,Zander,Waller ohne Bodden: 155cm Waller - VEIT


Erich17


----------



## Bubbel2000 (4. Juni 2007)

*AW: Harrison-Wettkampf-Fans 2007*

veit????????? hallooooooooo??? soweit ich weiß ist das nicht seine harrison!!!! oder hat er sie gekauft?

mit steffen bin ich einverstanden, jedoch war meiner doch nur 1.08 aber wenn ihr sagt 1.22m, ok, ich nehms ja an


----------



## NorbertF (5. Juni 2007)

*AW: Harrison-Wettkampf-Fans 2007*

Gekauft, geschenkt geliehn? Wen interessierts? Ist ne Rute von Mad. Darauf kommts an.


----------



## maesox (5. Juni 2007)

*AW: Harrison-Wettkampf-Fans 2007*

Jepp!!! Mit ner Harrison an Land befördert und darauf kommts ja schließlich an#6

TL maesox


----------



## avoelkl (5. Juni 2007)

*AW: Harrison-Wettkampf-Fans 2007*



erich17 schrieb:


> Also:
> 
> Hab mich gerade durch die 8 Seiten durchgeflogen :
> 
> ...


|wavey:Hallo, die Kat.2 und 3 stimmen so aber nicht.

Kat.2: ist aber Hecht, Zander OHNE Bodden
Kat.3: ist Hecht, Zander o. Waller inkl. Bodden



			
				NorbertF schrieb:
			
		

> Gekauft, geschenkt geliehn? Wen interessierts? Ist ne Rute von Mad. Darauf kommts an.


 
|kopfkrat Sorry, sehe ich nicht so. Finde es nicht gut, dass es auch für geliehene Ruten gilt. Wird dann für keinen mehr nachvollziehbar und ist meiner Meinung nach auch nicht der Sinn des Gewinnspiels.


Aber das soll Robert selber entscheiden.


----------



## NorbertF (5. Juni 2007)

*AW: Harrison-Wettkampf-Fans 2007*

Mit den Kategorien hast du Recht.
Mad hats doch schon entschieden. Er hat zu Veit ja gesagt er solls hier rein posten 
Wenn ich meinem Kumpel für nen Tag die Harrison leihe und er fängt damit nen preiswürdigen Fisch ist das natürlich was andres, nur die Rute is ja von Mad himself


----------



## erich17 (5. Juni 2007)

*AW: Harrison-Wettkampf-Fans 2007*

SORRY hab mich mit den Kategorien vertan !!!!

Somit sehen die Wertungen dann natürlich klar anders aus !!!

Also:

KAT.1 : Zander über 99cm : 
noch offen

KAT.2 : Hecht, Zander ohne Bodden: 
Hecht 113cm - Angel Det

KAT.3 : Hecht, Zander, Waller incl. Bodden:
Waller 155cm - VEIT



Somit dürfte ein Boddenhecht die KAT 3 nicht mehr gewinnen können !!!

Jetzt gehts nur noch um einen REISENHECHT (oder Zander !!!) in Kat 2 oder um einen Monsterwaller in KAT 3 !!!

Petri Heil an alle !!!


Erich17


----------



## Bubbel2000 (5. Juni 2007)

*AW: Harrison-Wettkampf-Fans 2007*

alles klar #d regeln macht man vor wettkämpfen und nicht mitten drin. ohne foto geht nicht und mit leihgerät wurde auch nicht gesagt. das ärgert mich eben grad ein bisschen und ich denke auch zurecht. und wenn einer sagt, es ist ja ne rute von mad, ok, ich hätte nicht gedacht, dass es so schlüpfrige regeln gibt bzw. das die so ausgelegt werden.


----------



## maesox (5. Juni 2007)

*AW: Harrison-Wettkampf-Fans 2007*

so und hier die neuen-alten regeln.
1. Rute von Mad aufgebaut, egal ob Harrison, BP, Jerkbait usw.
2. Länge vom Fisch zählt, Gewicht egal.
*3. Foto vom Fisch, wenn möglich mit Rute.*




*TL maesox*

*PS: So viel zum Thema*


----------



## NorbertF (5. Juni 2007)

*AW: Harrison-Wettkampf-Fans 2007*

Und ich bin ein wenig enttäuscht, so rein menschlich.
Kaum gibts was zu gewinnen / umsonst kommen unschöne Eigenschaften zum Vorschein. Traurig zu sehen.
Somit: sollte ich wieder Erwarten in einer der Kategorieen zuschlagen werde ich verzichten.


----------



## maesox (5. Juni 2007)

*AW: Harrison-Wettkampf-Fans 2007*

So muß es jetzt auch nicht enden,Nobbe!!#h

Ich meine,die Regeln sind von Mad doch ganz klar dar gelegt und daran halte ich mich auch!!! Meine Harrison bekommt zum anderen eh kaum jemand ausgeliehen!!!!! #c


Wenn`s so weiter geht dieses Jahr,kann ich`s mir eh abschminken,da mit zu machen!!!!....Gar nicht dran zu denken brauch ich da:c#c#c#c


Naja,die Hoffnung stirbt bekanntlich zuletzt!!!



TL maesox


----------



## erich17 (5. Juni 2007)

*AW: Harrison-Wettkampf-Fans 2007*

Also wirklich - ich verstehe es jetzt nicht - es kommt fast so rüber als wenn ein Fischneid entstehen würde.

Ich mein, wem ist es noch nicht passiert dass er kein Handy mit Kamera dabei hat, weil er es im Auto liegen lassen hat und das Auto 1/2 km weit weg steht , oder schlicht seinen Foto daheim vergessen hat. ( Ich will ja auch zum Fischen gehen und nicht zum Fotografieren).

Und solange es Zeugen gibt , kann man doch glauben was geschrieben wird.

Ich denke , dass derjenige der SICH SELBST und andere belügt , keine Freude an einer Harrison Rute haben wird !!!!


Aber mir ist es egal. 

Machen wir halt eine Abstimmung: 

Wer stimmt für folgendes: 

1.) Es zählt nur ein Fisch mit Foto

2.) Es zählen auch Fische ohne Foto wenn es bezeugt wird .


Ich stimme schon mal für 2.

Erich#17
P.S.: Wer von den Comp-Profis kann das so einstellen dass man nur oben anklickt und das dann gezählt wird ?


----------



## erich17 (5. Juni 2007)

*AW: Harrison-Wettkampf-Fans 2007*

Und wer jetzt vielleicht an VEIT denkt , der den Waller mit einer "geliehenen" Harrison gefangen hat - da kann ich nur dagegen halten:

Veit ist Testfischer von MAD'S Ruten - ich denke nicht, dass Veit so gierig nach einer Harrison ist , dass er hier unwahrheiten reinstellt - ne Jungs - wir sind doch alle erwachsen - da brauchen wir jetzt doch nicht Beleidigt spielen oder ?


Lasst uns in Ruhe dieses Jahr fischen , schöne Fänge stellen wir hier ein und am Jahresende sollen 2 oder vielleicht 3 Leute eine Rute bekommen . ( Weil ich glaube dass der 99er Zander nicht geknackt wird ) . 
Ich habe nämlich meinen 86er Zander hier auch nicht gemeldet , weil ich weder Foto noch Handy dabeigehabt habe´und mir es eigentlich Wurscht ist.

Gefangen hab ich den auf einen 20 Gramm Effzet Blinker in Silber , und das um 13.30 Uhr in klarem Wasser !!!


Erich#17


----------



## Bubbel2000 (5. Juni 2007)

*AW: Harrison-Wettkampf-Fans 2007*

ist doch so einfach: keine eigene harrison (von mal eben ne harrison ausleihen oder testen, weiß der geier, war nie die rede!!!), kein foto gemacht, aus welchen gründen auch immer (versteh auch nicht, warum man kein foto mit maßband daneben machen kann), keine wertung!!! mir geht's eigentlich nur um einen fairen wettbewerb jungs und ich denke, dass man als teilnehmer das auch erwarten kann, oder etwa nicht. ich glaube nur was ich sehe. kann ja auch nicht sagen, bin gestern die 100m in 8,9 sekunden gelaufen, hatte nur keinen dabei, der es beweisen kann. nehmt das mal alle nicht immer gleich so persönlich, zum beispiel du norbert. 

hat mich eben stuzig gemacht und ich wollt daher mal nachfragen. ich muss doch hier nicht alles so stehen lassen, wie es geschrieben steht. mad wird sich ja nochmal melden hier. er macht die regeln und ich schreibe hier meinen unmut, um einfach mal anzumerken, dass mir einiges nicht ganz schlüssig erscheint.


----------



## NorbertF (5. Juni 2007)

*AW: Harrison-Wettkampf-Fans 2007*

Ist ne Krankheit von mir, ich arbeite dran 
Lasst mal aufn Cheffe warten, der soll mal sagen was Sache ist.


----------



## Raubfisch-Fan (5. Juni 2007)

*AW: Harrison-Wettkampf-Fans 2007*

Gentlemen, da brauchen wir meiner Meinung nach nicht rumzudiskutieren, abzustimmen und/oder beleidigt zu sein, denn MAD hat die Regeln klar und deutlich formuliert:

1. Rute von Mad aufgebaut, egal ob Harrison, BP, Jerkbait usw.
2. Länge vom Fisch zählt, Gewicht egal.
3. Foto vom Fisch, wenn möglich mit Rute.

Wenn mich meine Deutschkenntnisse nicht verlassen haben,  dann sind die Faelle über die wir gerade diskutieren darin ganz klar geregelt.

Ansonsten gibt es nur einen, der das recht hat, die Regeln zu ändern oder aus seiner Sicht berechtigte Ausnahmen zuzulassen, und das ist MAD als alleinige Jury dieses Wettbewerbs.


----------



## bolli (5. Juni 2007)

*AW: Harrison-Wettkampf-Fans 2007*

intersssante Diskussion....

Ich hege kein Misstrauen o. ä. gegen irgendjemanden hier, 
aber Regeln sind dazu da, um für alle gleiche und faire
Bedingungen zu schaffen.

Wenn ich auf meinem Lottoschein zwar einen Sechser getippt habe,
aber vergessen habe ihn abzugeben, gibts auch keine Millionen...


----------



## Birger (5. Juni 2007)

*AW: Harrison-Wettkampf-Fans 2007*



bolli schrieb:


> intersssante Diskussion....
> 
> Ich hege kein Misstrauen o. ä. gegen irgendjemanden hier,
> aber Regeln sind dazu da, um für alle gleiche und faire
> ...



Genau so siehts leider aus. Wenn jemand z.B. einen Zander von 100cm mit einer Stippe fängt zählt der nicht, da Regel 1 nicht erfüllt ist. Ohne Foto wäre demnach auch "Pech", da Regel 3 nicht erfüllt ist.

Eigentlich ganz einfach: wenn der hecht von Angeldet beispielsweise zählt, dann muss man auch jeden anderen gefangenen Fisch ohne Foto als gültig erklären, gleiches Recht für Alle. Könnte mir vorstellen, dass dann doch etwaige Lügengeschichten im anonymen Internet auftauchen.

Mir persönlich ist es wurscht wie das nun geregelt wird, denn weder ein Hecht über 113cm noch ein Waller über 155cm sind in meinen Gewässern realistisch - jedenfalls für mich .
Werde aber trotzdem posten, wenn ich mal nen schönen Fisch mit mads Ruten gefangen habe, auch wenn die längst außer Konkurrenz sind. Man muss ja nicht immer gleich bockig sein, oder?
Wir sind hier doch nicht unter Weibern...

#h#h


----------



## maesox (5. Juni 2007)

*AW: Harrison-Wettkampf-Fans 2007*

Genau,denn die Länge ist ja schließlich nicht alles!!!!!#6


----------



## Bubbel2000 (5. Juni 2007)

*AW: Harrison-Wettkampf-Fans 2007*



NorbertF schrieb:


> Ist ne Krankheit von mir, ich arbeite dran
> Lasst mal aufn Cheffe warten, der soll mal sagen was Sache ist.



alles klar :vik: coole reaktion, hatte schon angst, es wird hier schmutzig oder gar eine zankerei geben. so machts spaß. gerade im harrison bereich war immer alles friedlich und geordnet. daher kann das ja auch so bleiben. wartema auf robert.


----------



## NorbertF (5. Juni 2007)

*AW: Harrison-Wettkampf-Fans 2007*

Nein bitte keine Zankerei, ich habs nicht so gemeint 
War hier grad dicke Luft das überträgt sich schonmal.
Und nein wir sind nicht unter Weibern


----------



## rainer1962 (5. Juni 2007)

*AW: Harrison-Wettkampf-Fans 2007*

@ Birger
du alter Wallerjäger warte mal das Saisonende ab!!!! Wirst vielleicht überrascht sein was in Deinem gewässer alles so rumräubert
ansonsten ists egentlich alles klar geregelt, im übrigen ists net schlecht wenn auch keine Rekordfänge gepostet werden. Es ist auch völlig Wurscht ob der Fisch in der Küche (guten Apetit:q) oder am Wasser fotografiert wird.#h


----------



## rainer1962 (5. Juni 2007)

*AW: Harrison-Wettkampf-Fans 2007*



erich17 schrieb:


> Veit ist Testfischer von MAD'S Ruten .......


 
stimmt net so ganz er fischt ne VHF mit ner anderen Spitze
dazu kann Robert ja was sagen, ist aber hierfür VÖLLIG unbedeutend denn es ist ne MAD Rute und somit gültig. Im Gegensatz zu Fischen ohne Foto, die eben EIN Kriterium nicht erfüllen:c


----------



## bassking (5. Juni 2007)

*AW: Harrison-Wettkampf-Fans 2007*



Raubfisch-Fan schrieb:


> MAD hat die Regeln klar und deutlich formuliert:
> 
> 1. Rute von Mad aufgebaut, egal ob Harrison, BP, Jerkbait usw.
> 2. Länge vom Fisch zählt, Gewicht egal.
> ...


 
Hallo zusammen. Den Wettbewerb finde ich gut- die Regeln auch.

Frage : Wie sieht es denn mit übergeordneten Regeln aus- Bspw. mit Fängen, die einer Artenschonzeit unterliegen?|kopfkrat

Zählt der in der Schonzeit gefangene Räuber genausoviel- und wenn ja, hätte der Fänger ja einen Vorteil, welcher rund ums Jahr fischt.

..nur mal so am Rande.
Bassking.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (5. Juni 2007)

*AW: Harrison-Wettkampf-Fans 2007*



NorbertF schrieb:


> Und ich bin ein wenig enttäuscht, so rein menschlich.
> Kaum gibts was zu gewinnen / umsonst kommen unschöne Eigenschaften zum Vorschein. Traurig zu sehen.


Da stimme ich Dir voll zu, leider .

Frage mich, was da los ist? Was ist Bubbel2000 als Laus über die Leber gelaufen? Wir haben jetzt Anf. Juni und nicht Mitte Dez. 2007, deswegen kann ich so einiges nicht nachvollziehen, denn die gute Hechtzeit kommt z.B. noch ...
Wenn der Wettkampf damit over wäre, aber er fängt doch gerade erst richtig an.

Und mal eines dazu: Wer meint "das was unschlüssig und nicht mit rechten Dingen" zugeht, der sollte man ein klein wenig die Augen :g weiter öffnen: 
Wie leicht wäre es ein Foto zu faken, und das soll dann ein BEWEIS sein ??? ;+#d

Ich für meinen Teil sehe das so wie mad das ausgelobt hat (denk ich jedenfalls): 

Ein Wettkampf der Harrison-Verrrückten untereinander, die an seinem Rutenbau interessiert und involviert sind, und kein Preisausschreiben, wo es eine oder mehrere Ruten zu gewinnen gibt. 

Ich sehe gerade alle (viele jedenfalls) diese als echte Amateure und sehr enthusiastische, engagierte und damit gute Angler an. Unter der Gruppe der 1., 2. oder 3. eines Jahres zu sein ist ein Erfolg. So habe ich das jedenfalls bisher gesehen. 

Angelruten und auch VHF hätte ich eigentlich genug, und wenn die 6. VHF von mad mal ankäme, hätte ich auch alle Klassen am Start, darum geht es MIR jedenfalls nicht, viel reizvoller ist der Wettkampf, denn was ist das Geld für eine VHF im Verhältnis zu ihrem Wert, und für welchen Faxenkram haut man mal ebene heutzutage 150 EUR raus? 
Also da ist mir manches andere schon erheblich mehr wert.

Und das mit der geliehen Rute usw.: Wenn Veit gut angelt und das mit einer Rute von mad, dann ist es doch unerheblich ob er die nun bezahlt hat oder sonstwie erlangt hat. Irgendwie kommt mir da ein Gedanke ... (laß ich mal lieber)
Hauptsache das Teil ist gut, und er fängt gut oder gar besser damit.

Was mich daran eher stört und jemanden stören könnte, ist, daß man über das Teil sowenig Infos hat, und das Gefühl es könnte bald was verbessertes herauskommen.


----------



## Pikepauly (5. Juni 2007)

*AW: Harrison-Wettkampf-Fans 2007*

@Angeldet
Gutes Posting!
Wenn ich einem von meinen Kumpels mal die Harrison in die Hand drücke, (Und die sind Alle scharf auf die Rute im Moment) und die kriegen einen Siegerfisch dann sage ich denen das sie den hier reinstellen sollen.

Denn Mad hat gesagt, von ihm gebaut.
Nicht Eigentumsrute des Fängers.
Das denke ich hat Mad sich auch vorher gut überlegt.

Gruss

Gerrit


----------



## mad (5. Juni 2007)

*AW: Harrison-Wettkampf-Fans 2007*

servus,

und bitte langsam jetzt!!!#h

wer eine rute von mir bauen hat lassen das zählt. im klar text, der sie bestellt hat,und in meiner liste steht sonst keiner.

hab sicher wenig regeln aufgestellt, darum bitte ich sich daran zu halten.

und veit sein waller zählt nicht mehr.#h
mein freund bernhard (Pum), schleien-stefan kennt ihn von schweden.
Waller Donau 158cm Harrison VT 120gr
http://img253.*ih.us/img253/6537/pumwaller1cf0.png


----------



## Bubbel2000 (5. Juni 2007)

*AW: Harrison-Wettkampf-Fans 2007*



mad schrieb:


> servus,und bitte langsam jetzt!!!#h
> wer eine rute von mir bauen hat lassen das zählt. im klar text, der sie bestellt hat,und in meiner liste steht sonst keiner.
> und veit sein waller zählt nicht mehr.#h



danke mad. heißt im klartext, veits waller hat nie gezählt, sprich leihruten oder was auch immer zählen nicht mit. hat nichts mit nichtgönnen zutun, mir gings nur um klare regeln. anscheinend haben das einige hier falsch verstanden aber mad hats ja nun aufgeklärt. nur weil die regeln von mad einfach gestellt wurden, muss man ja nicht noch mehr reininterpretieren.

@det: wenn du die rute nicht brauchst, umso besser, kannste se mir ja im falle eines sieges zukommenlassen, adresse dann später:m

im prinzip auch egal, ich poste morgen nen 99er zander (meine digicam is ins wassergefallen beim fotografieren) und schon hab ich ne neue harrison am start :vik::vik::vik:nochwas: wenn mein kumpel mit meiner harrison nen 1.50hecht fängt, dann kann er auch nicht gewinnen


----------



## erich17 (5. Juni 2007)

*AW: Harrison-Wettkampf-Fans 2007*

Herzlichen Glückwunsch zum neuen 1.Platz.

Aber wer führt denn nun mit Hecht ohne Bodden ??? Ist das nicht ein 98er ????

Jetzt soll mal ein anderer sich durch die 10 Seiten lesen.

Erich17


----------



## Bubbel2000 (5. Juni 2007)

*AW: Harrison-Wettkampf-Fans 2007*

türlich petri zu dem feisten wels!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mad (5. Juni 2007)

*AW: Harrison-Wettkampf-Fans 2007*



Bubbel2000 schrieb:


> im prinzip auch egal, ich poste morgen nen 99er zander (meine digicam is ins wassergefallen beim fotografieren) und schon hab ich ne neue harrison am start :vik::vik::vik:nochwas: wenn mein kumpel mit meiner harrison nen 1.50hecht fängt, dann kann er auch nicht gewinnen



genau darum gehts.#6
und bei einen zander über 99cm ohne foto|kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat
sorry wie schon von paar geschrieben, pech oder eins überbraten. das muß jeder selber entscheiden.



erich17 schrieb:


> Aber wer führt denn nun mit Hecht ohne Bodden ??? Ist das nicht ein 98er ????
> Erich17



normal laut fotos die ich habe ja.

noch eins,
paar bauen sich ja die ruten selber auf.
hier gilt wenn bausatz von mir, bekommt der bei sieg auch nur einen bausatz von mir.


----------



## Veit (6. Juni 2007)

*AW: Harrison-Wettkampf-Fans 2007*

Puhhh! Na ein Glück für mich, dass es jetzt sowieso ein größerer Waller gefangen wurde. |uhoh:

Petri dem Fänger!!! #6

@ Bubbel: Geliehen hab ich diese Rute nicht, sie gehört schon mir. Aber da Mad sie mir zugeschickt hat um zu testen was so alles damit machbar ist, wäre deine Kritik schon berechtigt gewesen, denn bestellt/bezahlt hab ich sie ja nicht. Aber das Problem hat sich ja nun eh von ganz allein gelöst.

Viel Glück und Petri @ all! Holt euch sonen geilen Stock mit eurem kapitalen Fang!!!!!!!!


----------



## rainer1962 (6. Juni 2007)

*AW: Harrison-Wettkampf-Fans 2007*

was die Wertungen betrifft sowie den gesamten Wettbewerb....
das ist bzw. soll ja letztendlich auch Werbung für Roberts Schmiede sein#6. Die Pics sind mit den dementsprechenden Kommentare an Robert zu schicken, damit er
a) den Überblick hat und
b) sie auf seine Homepage einbauen kann
natürlich nur wenn vom Copyright her das auch erlaubt wird (davon gehe ich aber mal aus:q)
letztendlich werden die Fänge auch hier gepostet um das ganze der Allgemeinheit zukommen zu lassen, also nicht nur die Metrigen sonder auch sonstige schöne Fänge, wünsche auf alle Fälle jedem seinen rekordfisch:vik:


----------



## Nordlichtangler (6. Juni 2007)

*AW: Harrison-Wettkampf-Fans 2007*

Eine passende Handsignierung von mad und ein Platz als "Sonntagsrute" ((C) rainer1962) über dem Kamin wären aber eine würdige Sache für eine Gewinnrute. #6


----------



## vertikal (6. Juni 2007)

*AW: Harrison-Wettkampf-Fans 2007*

Moin Leute!

Mal ausser Konkurrenz ein Bild von einem Dorsch, den ich kürzlich in Norwegen auf meine 120 g - Harrison in 90 Metern Tiefe auf einen 150 g - Pilker fing. 
Bei relativ ruhigem Wetter und entsprechend wenig Drift kein Problem.:q

Macht auch viel mehr Spaß, als die Burschen mit 50 lbs-Ruten und entsprechenden Multirollen aus der Tiefe "hochzudrehen".


----------



## rainer1962 (6. Juni 2007)

*AW: Harrison-Wettkampf-Fans 2007*

schöner Fisch vertikal, hoffe er hat mit ner portion kartoffelsalat und nem feinen Roten gemundet #6


----------



## Nordlichtangler (6. Juni 2007)

*AW: Harrison-Wettkampf-Fans 2007*

@vertikal
Petri, Frank. Welche Maße hatte der denn, läßt sich in der Konstellation schlecht schätzen.


----------



## vertikal (7. Juni 2007)

*AW: Harrison-Wettkampf-Fans 2007*



AngelDet schrieb:


> @vertikal
> Welche Maße hatte der denn, läßt sich in der Konstellation schlecht schätzen.



War ein 90er Dorsch, Det. Der Meter wollte in meinem ersten Norge-Urlaub nicht "fallen"; war aber auch unwichtig, der Urlaub war einfach traumhaft schön!!!:k


----------



## mad (7. Juni 2007)

*AW: Harrison-Wettkampf-Fans 2007*

servus frank,

auch von mir ein fettes petri.#h
ich melde mich die tage mal bei dir wegen dein rütchen.#6


----------



## schroe (7. Juni 2007)

*AW: Harrison-Wettkampf-Fans 2007*

Glückwunsch zu dem feisten Dorsch, vertikal.#6
90cm ist, nicht nur für den ersten Urlaub eine echte Ansage.
Die springen einem ja auch in Norge nicht einfach so ins Boot.


----------



## vertikal (7. Juni 2007)

*AW: Harrison-Wettkampf-Fans 2007*



mad schrieb:


> servus frank,
> 
> auch von mir ein fettes petri.#h
> ich melde mich die tage mal bei dir wegen dein rütchen.#6




Lieb von dir, Robert!

Da ich deinen Stress erahne, hab ich dich "in Ruhe" arbeiten lassen.


----------



## vertikal (7. Juni 2007)

*AW: Harrison-Wettkampf-Fans 2007*



schroe schrieb:


> Glückwunsch zu dem feisten Dorsch, vertikal.#6
> 90cm ist, nicht nur für den ersten Urlaub eine echte Ansage.
> Die springen einem ja auch in Norge nicht einfach so ins Boot.




Danke, schroe!
Da hast du wohl recht, wenngleich viele Angler genau das glauben! 

War richtig froh, meine Harrison mitgenommen zu haben. Die Drills aus der der Tiefe, bzw. wehrhafte Seelachse aus "nur" 25 Metern zu drillen, ist mit diesem herrlichen Stöckchen wahrlich ein Vergnügen der Extraklasse!#6


----------



## Nordlichtangler (7. Juni 2007)

*AW: Harrison-Wettkampf-Fans 2007*



vertikal schrieb:


> ... bzw. wehrhafte Seelachse aus "nur" 25 Metern zu drillen, ist mit diesem herrlichen Stöckchen wahrlich ein Vergnügen der Extraklasse!#6


Das macht mich ja doppelt kribbelig! |uhoh: Was ich da in Form der einen Schritt längeren bekomme!?  Was freibadwirt damit schon erlebt hat, ist ja auch so eine (schöne) Geschichte. 

Und dann wohl genau richtig für "richtige" Fische. Ein kräftiger 50Pfd'er Power-Räuber an der 75er wäre mir ein bischen viel Streß, ganz zu schweigen wie man die 100g+ Köder sonst ordentlich handelt. Wozu kann man sich ja leicht denken ...


----------



## optimax (23. Juni 2007)

*AW: Harrison-Wettkampf-Fans 2007*

:m hallo leute,
super die neue ausschreibung |supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri:m:m:m:m
.......in der letzte woche wollte ich mir die im vergangenen jahr ausgeschriebene und durch sportsfreund KLEE  gewonne rute anschauen......ABER.....noch keine da !!!!!!!!!!!....schade das es da solche lieferschwierigkeiten zu geben scheint !!!.....denn das ding wollt ich mir mal life anschauen und auch eine bestellen !!!....nun bin ich in erwartung das mich klee endlich anruft #h#h#h

petri an alle
oliver


----------



## J-son (25. Juni 2007)

*AW: Harrison-Wettkampf-Fans 2007*



mad schrieb:


> servus,
> 
> und bitte langsam jetzt!!!#h
> 
> wer eine rute von mir bauen hat lassen das zählt. im klar text, der sie bestellt hat,und in meiner liste steht sonst keiner.



...boa!! Heisst das ernsthaft, dass ich auch mit meiner alten Shimano in die Wertung komme?? *DAS* wär ja geil...zumindest wenn ich überhaupt einen Wertungsfisch fange.

GRZ:
J@Y


----------



## rainer1962 (25. Juni 2007)

*AW: Harrison-Wettkampf-Fans 2007*

Nein Json!!!!!
Roberts Klartext ist nur für en klar der ihn kennt und weiß wie er sich ausdrückt, ein Bayer eben |supergri
mitmachen und dementsprechen gewinnen kann nur derjenige der "Kunde" von Robert ist und eben mit der von Robert aufgebauten Rute (bzw. den Bausatz den Robert geliefert hat) den Fisch gefangen hat....also nichts geliehenes oder sonstwas.
also nochmal:
1) Foto vom Fisch mit der Rute
2) eine EIGENE Rute die von Robert stammt (Direktbezug von Robert und nicht irgendwie aus fünfter Hand und auch keine geliehenen)
3) eine Rute die zwar selbst aufgebaut, der Bausatz aber von Robert stammt. 
der Rest ist ja bekannt,


----------



## J-son (25. Juni 2007)

*AW: Harrison-Wettkampf-Fans 2007*



rainer1962 schrieb:


> Nein Json!!!!!
> Roberts Klartext ist nur für en klar der ihn kennt und weiß wie er sich ausdrückt, ein Bayer eben |supergri
> mitmachen und dementsprechen gewinnen kann nur derjenige der "Kunde" von Robert ist und eben mit der von Robert aufgebauten Rute (bzw. den Bausatz den Robert geliefert hat) den Fisch gefangen hat....also nichts geliehenes oder sonstwas.
> also nochmal:
> ...



:cDann schmoll ich jetzt=(

GRZ:
J@Y

PS: aber Danke für die Aufklärung...=)


----------



## moped (25. Juni 2007)

*AW: Harrison-Wettkampf-Fans 2007*



> :cDann schmoll ich jetzt=(


 
Hi J-son,

trag es wie ein Mann:q, ich warte noch auf die Rute um endlich eingreifen zu können!

Sei stark,
Jürgen


----------



## J-son (26. Juni 2007)

*AW: Harrison-Wettkampf-Fans 2007*

Ich geb' mir Mühe,

aber die Vorstellung jetzt einen Wertungsfisch zu fangen, bevor meine VHF da ist....GRAUSIG!
Naja, bin ja noch am aufwärmen. Solange ich die 80cm-Marke nicht überschreite, brauch' ich eigentlich auch noch nicht heulen.

Grins&GRZ:
J@Y


----------



## erich17 (26. Juni 2007)

*AW: Harrison-Wettkampf-Fans 2007*

Ich schmolle NIE - is ja auch kein Wunder , ich heisse ja auch :

Erich Schmoll !!!!!

Erich17


----------



## rainer1962 (8. Juli 2007)

*AW: Harrison-Wettkampf-Fans 2007*

heute einen Waller von 161,5cm mit der 75er VHF gefangen, ein bisserl blöde Fotos Robert hat aber noch mehr davon


----------



## J-son (8. Juli 2007)

*AW: Harrison-Wettkampf-Fans 2007*



rainer1962 schrieb:


> heute einen Waller von 161,5cm mit der 75er VHF gefangen, ein bisserl blöde Fotos Robert hat aber noch mehr davon



Na Petri sag' ich da mal!!

Ist der jetzt in der Wertung? So langsam geb' ich die aktive Teilnahme am Wettkampf auf...von solchen Fischen hab' ich hier am Hochrhein noch nix gehört.

GRZ:
J@Y


----------



## schroe (8. Juli 2007)

*AW: Harrison-Wettkampf-Fans 2007*

Was für ein Brocken!#6

Herzlichen Glückwunsch Rainer. Klasse Waller.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (8. Juli 2007)

*AW: Harrison-Wettkampf-Fans 2007*

Glückwunsch, Rainer! #6

Von den 2m noch etwas entfernt, aber so langsam tastest Du Dich da ran! 
Für son ganz langen brauchst Du dann aber auch besser einen Gabelstapler oder so.

Und, war die Rute am Ende oder noch nicht? Schätze ja die kam gerade mal so richtig in Fahrt, im Altwasser.


----------



## Margaux (8. Juli 2007)

*AW: Harrison-Wettkampf-Fans 2007*

Hej Rainer, auch von mir ein ganz dickes Petri!!!! Super Fang, unglaublich...!!

Schönen Sonntag,
Margaux


----------



## rainer1962 (8. Juli 2007)

*AW: Harrison-Wettkampf-Fans 2007*

Det nie und nimmer war die Rute am Ende, war ja Zanderguffieren, habe es trotzdem geschafft das Viech mit 7,1kg Spiderwire und 15LB FC Vorfach, welche ich mit Allbright direkt angebunden hatte, bei solch einer Verbindung KANN ne VHF nie und nimmer am Ende sein, Die Stella hat halt oft und lang geschnarrt #6 was ein geräusch in meinen Ohren,
dagegen war das live earth Konzert in Hamburg ein Katzenjammer
man muss sich halt dem Tackle entsprechend Zeit lassen und nicht zu hart drillen, so einfach ist das manchmal:q


----------



## Pikepauly (8. Juli 2007)

*AW: Harrison-Wettkampf-Fans 2007*

Rainer dickes Petri!!


----------



## Bernhard* (8. Juli 2007)

*AW: Harrison-Wettkampf-Fans 2007*

Ej Rainer! Netter Beifang! Bravo!


----------



## ivo (8. Juli 2007)

*AW: Harrison-Wettkampf-Fans 2007*

Auch von mir ein dickes Petri!:m


----------



## merlinf2000 (8. Juli 2007)

*AW: Harrison-Wettkampf-Fans 2007*

SUper Fang Rainer!!! Dickes Petri auch von mir)

CU
Fabian


----------



## rainer1962 (8. Juli 2007)

*AW: Harrison-Wettkampf-Fans 2007*

Hi Fabi
du hast ja inzwischen auch schon ein paar Zander mit Deiner VHF gefangen#6


----------



## McRip (8. Juli 2007)

*AW: Harrison-Wettkampf-Fans 2007*

auch von mir Glückwunsch! :m

Rainer - hast beim nächsten Post die 2.000 voll!


----------



## the doctor (8. Juli 2007)

*AW: Harrison-Wettkampf-Fans 2007*

Schöner Wels !!!! #6
Warst du bei Robert ?
Gefangen hast du ihn bestimmt da, wo immer einer steht (Zitat Robert) :m


----------



## rainer1962 (8. Juli 2007)

*AW: Harrison-Wettkampf-Fans 2007*

nö, war ich nicht...
bei uns gibts auch den ein oder anderen Waller#6


----------



## Blauzahn (8. Juli 2007)

*AW: Harrison-Wettkampf-Fans 2007*

Respekt!
Das ist große Kunst, Gefühl im Handgelenk gepaart mit bissel Glück und das Material optimal ausgenutzt. 
Welse habe ich bisher noch nicht beangelt... habe nen heiden Respekt vor diesen "Brummern"
aber mit ner 18er Mono nen 13 Pfünder Karpfen ziehen ist so ähnlich, hab ich vor Jahren mal geschafft #h

Ein Dickes "Petri Heil" aus Sachsen


----------



## merlinf2000 (9. Juli 2007)

*AW: Harrison-Wettkampf-Fans 2007*



rainer1962 schrieb:


> Hi Fabi
> du hast ja inzwischen auch schon ein paar Zander mit Deiner VHF gefangen#6


 
Wäre schlimm wenn nicht:vik:Sonst würde ich ja verzweifel. Aber gegen den "Meister" komm ich noch lange nicht an, dafür fehlen mir noch nen paar Jährchen Erfahrung:q.

Vieleicht sieht man sich ja nächstes Wochenende und vielleicht hab ich ja bald endlich mal nen Boot zur Verfügung) 

Bis dann,
Fabian


----------



## rainer1962 (9. Juli 2007)

*AW: Harrison-Wettkampf-Fans 2007*

Fabi..
meine Telnummer hast du ja, musst halt nur in die Gänge kommen dann ist ein gemeinsamer Ausritt kein problem#h


----------



## Chris7 (9. Juli 2007)

*AW: Harrison-Wettkampf-Fans 2007*

Vielleicht sollte Robert im nächsten Jahr eine andere Gruppierung einführen: 

1 Harrison Rute nach Wunsch
(der erste Zander über 99cm, der in Deutschland gefangen wurde)

1 Harrison Rute in Cobalt Blau
(Hecht, Wels oder Zander, welcher in Deutschland gefangen wurde - *ausser von Rainer* :q)

1 Harrison Rute in Cobalt Blau
(Hecht, Zander oder Waller, welche in Deutschland gefangen wurde) 

:q:q:q


----------



## Margaux (9. Juli 2007)

*AW: Harrison-Wettkampf-Fans 2007*



Chris7 schrieb:


> Vielleicht sollte Robert im nächsten Jahr eine andere Gruppierung einführen:
> ...
> 1 Harrison Rute in Cobalt Blau
> (Hecht, Wels oder Zander, welcher in Deutschland gefangen wurde - *ausser von Rainer* :q)
> ...


 
|muahah:... das ist ja scheinbar bitter nötig... |muahah:

Grüße #h
Margaux

P.S. Christian, bitte leere mal Deinen Posteingang, meine PN wegen des Harrison-Rheinzander-Angels - damit sich einer von uns die 100cm-Wertung holt :q - konnte nicht verschickt werden


----------



## merlinf2000 (9. Juli 2007)

*AW: Harrison-Wettkampf-Fans 2007*



rainer1962 schrieb:


> Fabi..
> meine Telnummer hast du ja, musst halt nur in die Gänge kommen dann ist ein gemeinsamer Ausritt kein problem#h


 
Kennst ja das Problem:g Erst die Uni/Firma/Frau und dann das Vergnügen War das ganze Wochenende noch nicht mal in der Pfalz. Aber nächstes WE werde ich Freitag abend und Sonntag morgen losziehn.:vik:Mal sehen obs klappt)

CU
Fabian


----------



## erich17 (9. Juli 2007)

*AW: Harrison-Wettkampf-Fans 2007*

Auch von mir ein grosses PETRI HEIL zu dem schönen Waller.

Das sind die Augenblicke im Anglerleben die man NIE vergißt !!!!

Glückwunsch.

Erich#17


----------



## vertikal (9. September 2007)

*AW: Harrison-Wettkampf-Fans 2007*

Um mal wieder etwas Leben in den Fred zu bringen:

Außer Konkurrenz, da in den Bodden gefangen. 

117er Hecht auf 23 cm Pro Shad von Fox im Barschdesign. 

Rute: Harrison VHF 2,75 m, 75 Gramm WG


----------



## rainer1962 (9. September 2007)

*AW: Harrison-Wettkampf-Fans 2007*

petri zum schönen Krokodil #6


----------



## Nordlichtangler (9. September 2007)

*AW: Harrison-Wettkampf-Fans 2007*



vertikal schrieb:


> 117er Hecht auf 23 cm Pro Shad von Fox im Barschdesign.


Klasse Fisch! #6 Heute oder gestern gefangen?

Irgendwie wirds ja endlich besser mit der Bißfreudigkeit.


----------



## Pikepauly (9. September 2007)

*AW: Harrison-Wettkampf-Fans 2007*

Hi!
Mit einem Hecht von 112 cm braucht man sich hier nicht mehr zu melden, oder?


----------



## bennie (9. September 2007)

*AW: Harrison-Wettkampf-Fans 2007*

Glaube das ist wie auf einem PorscheTreffen mit einem Boxter aufzutauchen


----------



## Pikepauly (9. September 2007)

*AW: Harrison-Wettkampf-Fans 2007*

@Bennie
Vielen Dank! Das hab ich jetzt gebraucht.


----------



## bennie (9. September 2007)

*AW: Harrison-Wettkampf-Fans 2007*

Ich finde aber auch keine aktuelle Wettkampfliste... nur ein paar grooooße Waller.


----------



## Pikepauly (9. September 2007)

*AW: Harrison-Wettkampf-Fans 2007*

Deswegen und die grösseren Hechte kommen alle ausm Bodden, oder?


----------



## bennie (9. September 2007)

*AW: Harrison-Wettkampf-Fans 2007*

Bodden ist aber mit Waller.
3. Kategorie.


----------



## Pikepauly (9. September 2007)

*AW: Harrison-Wettkampf-Fans 2007*

Alles klar, dann hat sowieso kein Hecht ne Chanche gegen die Waller.


----------



## rainer1962 (10. September 2007)

*AW: Harrison-Wettkampf-Fans 2007*

na aber die Bilder sind/wären trotzdem schön Pauly:q


----------



## NorbertF (10. September 2007)

*AW: Harrison-Wettkampf-Fans 2007*



Pikepauly schrieb:


> Alles klar, dann hat sowieso kein Hecht ne Chanche gegen die Waller.



doch...nur kein Boddenhecht


----------



## the doctor (10. September 2007)

*AW: Harrison-Wettkampf-Fans 2007*

schöner Hecht, Frank!!! #6
siehste,....da brauchst du deine Trickfische ja nicht mehr 
Geht ja auch so :q


----------



## bolli (10. September 2007)

*AW: Harrison-Wettkampf-Fans 2007*

Jo, Petri Pikepauly!

Ein paar Bilder ist so ein Fisch allemal Wert, also, zier Dich nicht so....:m


----------



## mad (14. September 2007)

*AW: Harrison-Wettkampf-Fans 2007*

servus,

hier 2 fotos von meinen freund "Pum", leider noch nicht im anglerboard aber harrison fischer.#6

Zander 90cm
http://img113.*ih.us/img113/4870/pum10vw5.jpg

*Zander 101cm*

http://img463.*ih.us/img463/6610/pum14gz4.jpg


----------



## NorbertF (14. September 2007)

*AW: Harrison-Wettkampf-Fans 2007*

Na dann herzlichen Glückwunsch an Pum zum Mordszander und zur neuen Harrison


----------



## Margaux (14. September 2007)

*AW: Harrison-Wettkampf-Fans 2007*



NorbertF schrieb:


> Na dann herzlichen Glückwunsch an Pum zum Mordszander und zur neuen Harrison


 
Jau, Glückwunsch auch von mir... Klasse Biester 
#r


----------



## Pikepauly (14. September 2007)

*AW: Harrison-Wettkampf-Fans 2007*

@Mad
Hatte die Bilder von dem Hecht an Dich geschickt, für Deine Seite.
Sind nicht da???

gruss

Pauly

PS Sind auch auf unserer Privatseite: ks-fishing-team.de.vu


----------



## mad (14. September 2007)

*AW: Harrison-Wettkampf-Fans 2007*

servus,

doch habe ich.
nur die letzten wochen bin ich nicht dazu gekommen. hab schon noch paar mehrere von boarder die auf meine seite kommen.#6


----------



## Pikepauly (14. September 2007)

*AW: Harrison-Wettkampf-Fans 2007*

Moin Robert!
Wenn sie bei Dir angekommen sind ist gut, hätten ja auch in einem Spam Filter hängen können.

Die Fotos sind etwas dürftig, da ich alleine im Boot war und der Fisch auf dem Boden liegt. Die Harrison liegt weiter oben auf der Bordwand und verzerrt leider die Grössenverhältnisse ungünstig. In Relation zum Kescher und zum Musky Manya Wobbler  kann man die Grösse aber einschätzen.

Wäre mir eine echte Ehre auf Deiner Seite aufzutauchen!!

Gruss

pauly


PS Dein Kumpel hat auch tolle Fische erwischt, aber auch bei den Fotos sieht der kleinere Fisch besser aus, da besser fotografiert.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (14. September 2007)

*AW: Harrison-Wettkampf-Fans 2007*



Pikepauly schrieb:


> Die Fotos sind etwas dürftig, da ich alleine im Boot war und der Fisch auf dem Boden liegt. Die Harrison liegt weiter oben auf der Bordwand und verzehrt leider die Grössenverhältnisse ungünstig. In Relation zum Kescher und zum Musky Manya Wobbler  kann man die Grösse aber einschätzen.


Sind doch schöne Fotos #6, und viel besser als keines! 
Und ein Petri zum dicken Hecht! 
Wobei Schleppen mit der VHF ja auch so eine Sache ist, wo Du mal mehr zu sagen kannst. Gibt es da so wenige Hänger, daß Du keine Angst um die "Harte" haben mußt? |kopfkrat


----------



## mad (14. September 2007)

*AW: Harrison-Wettkampf-Fans 2007*

stimmt schon pauly,

der 90er schaut besser aus.
aber sind alle mit dem handy gemacht worden und der 101er wollte wieder zurück!!!#6


----------



## profifischer (14. September 2007)

*AW: Harrison-Wettkampf-Fans 2007*

Petri Schön zu wissen welche Fischen bei uns rumschwimmen:l
mfg Manuel


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (15. September 2007)

*AW: Harrison-Wettkampf-Fans 2007*

Juhu..darf mich bald auch zu dem Club der Glücklichen zählen


----------



## Pikepauly (15. September 2007)

*AW: Harrison-Wettkampf-Fans 2007*

@Det
Am Plöner See ist es so, daß die Hänger wenn nur Kraut sind. Aufgrund der Tiefe nie Holz oder Wurzeln. Ausserdem ist fischen nur vom Ruderboot erlaubt. Was den Druck begrenzt.
Meine Kumpels und ich angeln oft so, dass wir zwischen den Untiefen, die so 1 bis 2 Stunden Schlepptempo auseinanderliegen schleppen und an den Barschbergen gufieren.
Und um das Tackle zu begrenzen nimmt jeder nur 1 Rute mit.
Vom Angeln und vom Drillen ist die Harrison so viel geiler als die KEV 4. Sonen Hecht 8o mtr. hinterm Boot in 10 mtr. Tiefe ist auch ein Drill der sich lohnt. 
Ausserdem ist die Rute ne VT.

Gruss

Pauly


----------



## Margaux (15. September 2007)

*AW: Harrison-Wettkampf-Fans 2007*



Pikepauly schrieb:


> Schleppangeln...
> Ausserdem ist die Rute ne VT.



Eigentlich ist das hier der falsche Thread, aber da wir gerade beim Schleppangeln mit der Harrison VT sind, kann ich nur eins sagen - und alle "VT-Wurfangler" mögen mir verzeihen: die Harrison VT ist eine Spitzenrute zum Schleppangeln. 

Ich habe im Juni in Schweden mit der VT -75 und der VT -120 jeweils in 2,70m und bestückt mit einer Abu Ambassadeur Multi geschleppt - es war perfekt!! Die Spitzenteile haben die Bewegungen der Wobbler (mindestens 20cm) sehr gut angezeigt und das Rückgrat hat bei Bissen die Wobbler sehr gut haken lassen. Fehlbisse hatte ich keine, das war in den letzten Jahren mit anderen (auch nicht No-name-) Ruten anders!!!


----------



## Nordlichtangler (15. September 2007)

*AW: Harrison-Wettkampf-Fans 2007*



Pikepauly schrieb:


> Ausserdem ist die Rute ne VT.


Wieso hast Du denn jetze eine VT? geliehen?

Der einzige Vorteil der KEV4: DAU sicherer 

Zum Schleppen halte ich auch eine schöne gut einfederne und langsamer Druck aufbauende Semiparabolik für am besten.
Eine VHF würde ich nicht zum Schleppen in einen Rutenhalter sperren, eher schon in der Hand behalten.


----------



## hechtonaut (23. September 2007)

*AW: Harrison-Wettkampf-Fans 2007*

wie ist denn im moment der stand beim wettkampf??? hab etwas die orientierung verloren


----------



## erich17 (1. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Harrison-Wettkampf-Fans 2007*

Ich denke alle Ruten sind vergeben oder?

Erich#17


----------



## erich17 (1. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Harrison-Wettkampf-Fans 2007*

Jetzt gehts nur noch um die Statistik. ( hats mir vorhin irgendwie nicht genommen !!)

Erich17


----------



## rainer1962 (2. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Harrison-Wettkampf-Fans 2007*

da ist noch gar nix vergeben (ausser die rute für den 99+ Zander), es gibt lediglich Zwischenstände die Spinfischer Zeit geht doch jetzt erst richtig los und jeder hat noch die gleichen Chancen, seh ich zumindest so, auch wenn ein paar Leute gut vorgelegt haben...


----------



## Pikepauly (2. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Harrison-Wettkampf-Fans 2007*

Seh ich genauso Rainer!
Jetzt gehts noch mal richtig rund, das Wetter passt.
Die bisherigen Marken werden mit Sicherheit noch geknackt.

Gruss

Pauly


----------



## Pikepauly (9. November 2007)

*AW: Harrison-Wettkampf-Fans 2007*

Hier ist leider im Moment zuviel Wind zum Spinnangeln.

Aber abgerechnet wird am 31.12.

Gruss

Pauly


----------



## Pikepauly (24. November 2007)

*AW: Harrison-Wettkampf-Fans 2007*

Was ist denn hier los?
Geht keiner von euch angeln?

Kann nächste Woche noch mal 2 Tage los.
Und ich weiss auch schon wohin, wenns nicht zu windig wird.
Und dann.....................

Gruss

Pauly


----------



## duck_68 (24. November 2007)

*AW: Harrison-Wettkampf-Fans 2007*

Der hier läuft (leider) außer Konkurrenz. Gefangen am letzten WE auf ner Cobalt Blauen 10 ft VHF 30 - 75
125 cm und ca. 56 Pfund

[URL=http://*ih.us]http://img129.*ih.us/img129/8185/kopievondsc02306jp5.jpg[/URL]​

Gruß
Martin


----------



## Bubbel2000 (24. November 2007)

*AW: Harrison-Wettkampf-Fans 2007*

angeln schon, is aber nichts wettkampfrelevantes dabei, die ruten sind doch bereits vergeben


----------



## Pikepauly (25. November 2007)

*AW: Harrison-Wettkampf-Fans 2007*

@Bubbel 2000
Wieso vergeben? Gut der Zander ist klar, aber der Rest??

Gruss

Pauly


----------



## Bubbel2000 (25. November 2007)

*AW: Harrison-Wettkampf-Fans 2007*

ja, ok. sollt mich wundern, sind schon sehr geile fische dabei. ich bin raus und war auch nie drin  dafür angel ich in den falschen gewässern und nen glückstreffer lande ich selten!


----------



## Birger (25. November 2007)

*AW: Harrison-Wettkampf-Fans 2007*



Bubbel2000 schrieb:


> ja, ok. sollt mich wundern, sind schon sehr geile fische dabei. ich bin raus und war auch nie drin  dafür angel ich in den falschen gewässern und nen glückstreffer lande ich selten!



Musste mehr mit Effzett angeln, ist der beste Großhechtköder...#t


----------



## Bubbel2000 (25. November 2007)

*AW: Harrison-Wettkampf-Fans 2007*



Birger schrieb:


> Musste mehr mit Effzett angeln, ist der beste Großhechtköder...#t



*******, stimmt. was denkst du, birger, is mono nicht eventuell besser? ich habe so viele drillaussteiger. du fängst doch immer die dicken, gib mir mal ein paar tipps. soll ich fireline kaufen oder mono? stahl is doch nicht nötig, oder? sehen die fische immer. dreißiger mono oder lieber 50er? 25 geflochtene für hecht oder lieber mehr? habe so ne vhf, ist die zu hart?


----------



## Bernhard* (25. November 2007)

*AW: Harrison-Wettkampf-Fans 2007*



Bubbel2000 schrieb:


> *******, stimmt. was denkst du, birger, is mono nicht eventuell besser? ich habe so viele drillaussteiger. du fängst doch immer die dicken, gib mir mal ein paar tipps. soll ich fireline kaufen oder mono? s*tahl is doch nicht nötig, oder*? sehen die fische immer. dreißiger mono oder lieber 50er? *25 geflochtene für hecht oder lieber mehr?* habe so ne vhf, ist die zu hart?



Sei froh, dass Du nicht in Freiburg wohnst, sonst könntest nicht weiterhin fleissig Schnaps uffer Strasse bechern...

(ich denk mal Du bist andedudelt, oder?)


----------



## Bubbel2000 (25. November 2007)

*AW: Harrison-Wettkampf-Fans 2007*

stock nüchtern, waren grad angeln, da muss ich voll konzentriert sein


----------



## Bernhard* (25. November 2007)

*AW: Harrison-Wettkampf-Fans 2007*



Bubbel2000 schrieb:


> stock nüchtern, waren grad angeln, da muss ich voll konzentriert sein



Ah, dann warst Du einfach verwirrt, weil Dich Birger in Grund und Boden geangelt hat, oder wie?


----------



## Bubbel2000 (25. November 2007)

*AW: Harrison-Wettkampf-Fans 2007*

klar!


----------



## Birger (25. November 2007)

*AW: Harrison-Wettkampf-Fans 2007*

Also Bubbel,
Mono ist definitiv besser, hat man beim Hecht ncht so viele Drillaussteiger, weil der so ein weiches Maul hat. Außerdem merkt man dann gleich keine Bisse mehr wenn man weiter als 30m auswirft, hat den Vorteil dass das Angeln entspannter ist. Aber ab 45er Mono hat man das Problem nicht mehr, so weit kann man damit nämlich nicht werfen.
Also Stahl brauchste nicht beim Hechtangeln, ist mir in 138 Jahren Angelpraxis nie einer abgerissen (waren immerhin fast 2 Stück, ein 56,6cm und einer kam mal hinterhergeschwommen, der war größer!).
VHF weiß ich nicht so genau, hab ne gute DAM Rute zum ausziehen, die ist praktisch aber trotzdem 3,60m lang. Für weitere Fragen kannst mich auch anrufen: 0551KARLKOCH.
Danke und Petri


----------



## Bernhard* (25. November 2007)

*AW: Harrison-Wettkampf-Fans 2007*

@Birger!

Bist ja heut ganz ein Lustiger! :m


----------



## Birger (25. November 2007)

*AW: Harrison-Wettkampf-Fans 2007*

@ Börni:
man kann immer was dazu lernen...


----------



## Pikepauly (10. Januar 2008)

*AW: Harrison-Wettkampf-Fans 2007*

Hab den Thread mal eben überflogen.
Müsste so sein wie gedacht.
Roberts Kumpel Plum für den Zander, Det für den Hecht und Rainer für den Waller.

Es sei denn bei Robert sind noch Fische direkt angemeldet, die hier nicht gepostet wurden.

Gruss

Pauly


----------



## bolli (10. Januar 2008)

*AW: Harrison-Wettkampf-Fans 2007*

Na dann Petri Heil und Glückwunsch an die Gewinner ! #6


----------



## Pikepauly (11. Januar 2008)

*AW: Harrison-Wettkampf-Fans 2007*

@Bolli
Da schliesse ich mich an.
Dickes Petri an Rainer, Det und Plum.

Gruss

Pauly


----------



## rainer1962 (11. Januar 2008)

*AW: Harrison-Wettkampf-Fans 2007*



Pikepauly schrieb:


> @Bolli
> Da schliesse ich mich an.
> Dickes Petri an Rainer, Det und Plum.
> 
> ...


 
sry Pauly
Det hat zwar nen schönen Fang gemeldet aber leider ohne Bild.
So wie ich das sehe ist ein Hecht 98 cm von Hans G in der Klasse hecht führend
hier:http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=1615416&postcount=110
man sieht zwar auch hier nicht die Rute aber zum. den Fisch....


----------



## Pikepauly (11. Januar 2008)

*AW: Harrison-Wettkampf-Fans 2007*

@Rainer
Mad hat von mir ein Bild mit Rute von einem Hecht 112 cm.
Ich dachte Dets zählt, weil er vertrauenswürdig ist und Klaus dabei war.

Gruss

Pauly


----------



## Nordlichtangler (11. Januar 2008)

*AW: Harrison-Wettkampf-Fans 2007*



Pikepauly schrieb:


> Ich dachte Dets zählt, weil er vertrauenswürdig ist und Klaus dabei war.


Dacht ich eigentlich auch. Allerdings hätte ich dem wohl lieber eins final über die Rübe hauen sollen und eine Bilderserie schiessen, oder wie? |kopfkrat
Hat Klaus mir jetzt den Wettkampfsieg vermasselt? Immerhin hatte der noch keine Schonzeit am 13.01.


----------



## Pikepauly (11. Januar 2008)

*AW: Harrison-Wettkampf-Fans 2007*

Moin Det!
Ich würde sagen, daß soll Robert entscheiden.
Wer die Musik bezahlt..........


----------



## Nordlichtangler (11. Januar 2008)

*AW: Harrison-Wettkampf-Fans 2007*



Pikepauly schrieb:


> Ich würde sagen, daß soll Robert entscheiden.


Aber logisch, das muß sowieso er. Immerhin braucht er mir keine Rute aufbauen, mach ich ja eh selber.


----------



## Pikepauly (11. Januar 2008)

*AW: Harrison-Wettkampf-Fans 2007*

@Det
Ich den Blank, Du die Ringe.

Gruss

Pauly


----------



## rainer1962 (11. Januar 2008)

*AW: Harrison-Wettkampf-Fans 2007*

nun, klar soll Robert entscheiden, aber es war klar geregelt *Fisch mit Foto (wenn mögl. mit Rute)* würde DETS Fisch zählen, dann könnten wir gleich alle regeln übern Haufen werfen. Det das hat nichts mit Dir persönlich zu tun. Letztendlich solls ja auch Werbung für Robert sein und die kann er halt nur auch mit nem Foto machen. 
Det überlege dir mal wenn Rober deinen bericht (so schön er auch sein mag bzw. ist) auf seiner Homepage veröffentlicht. Was würdest du als betrachter denken????
"Die können ja viel schreiben" so oder so ähnliche Antwort kommt dabei zutage....
Wen n ich mir vorstelle wie jemand zerissen wird nur weil er nen Zander von 2007 im 2008 Raubfischfred veröffentlicht (ob nun 102 oder nur 90cm ist dabei völlig Wurscht), selbst du hast da mitgemischt und voll unrealistisch Bilder übereinander kopiert um ihm das Gegenteil zu beweisen........
Wie gesagt ist nicht persönlich gemeint, man sollte halt einfach an den Hintergrund einer solchen Aktion (Werbung für Robert ) denken...
was das abschlagen betrifft...
entwedwer auf die Rute verzichten, den Fisch schwimmen lassen, ein Handy mit Cam am mann haben oder halt ein paar filets mehr in der Truhe  und ne rute mehr im Keller haben.
Pauly wieso haste denn den Fisch hier net gepostet???
da aber MAD das Foto hat und er 112cm hat dann bist du in meinen Augen der gewinner der Hechtklasse ohne Bodden
petrie und Glückwunsch.


----------



## schroe (11. Januar 2008)

*AW: Harrison-Wettkampf-Fans 2007*



> Hat Klaus mir jetzt den Wettkampfsieg vermasselt?



Dafür kannste dem Klaus ja stellvertretend was über die Mütze zwiebeln.:q

Seine Lebendgewichtdaten, hat er, der Klaus an anderer Stelle gepostet (186cm, 96KG). 
Schnell einen Entenschnabel ankleben, grün ist er bestimmt schon gekleidet, ´ne Rute neben legen und ein Foto machen. 
Für den Wettkampf 2008 hättest du dann schonmal eine gute Vorgabe.
Mit dem "Strahlensatz", käme man dir was das Bild dann betrifft, jedenfalls nicht auf die "Schliche".

...der Klaus ist schuld.|supergri 
Ich roll mich ab.:vik:

Wie es aussieht,..... habe eben auch nochmal den Thread durchsucht,.......
*Pauly for President*.#6


----------



## franz-xaver (11. Januar 2008)

*AW: Harrison-Wettkampf-Fans 2007*



> VHF weiß ich nicht so genau, hab ne gute DAM Rute zum ausziehen, die ist praktisch aber trotzdem 3,60m lang. Für weitere Fragen kannst mich auch anrufen: 0551KARLKOCH.
> Danke und Petri


Wenn man das DAM von hinten liest kommt auch ne MAD Rute raus.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (11. Januar 2008)

*AW: Harrison-Wettkampf-Fans 2007*



rainer1962 schrieb:


> "Die können ja viel schreiben" so oder so ähnliche Antwort kommt dabei zutage....
> Wen n ich mir vorstelle wie jemand zerissen wird nur weil er nen Zander von 2007 im 2008 Raubfischfred veröffentlicht (*ob nun 102 oder nur 90cm ist dabei völlig Wurscht*), selbst du hast da mitgemischt und voll unrealistisch Bilder übereinander kopiert um ihm das Gegenteil zu beweisen..


Du hast ja nun gerade schlagend die Unsinnigkeit von Fotos bewiesen. :m

Also wenn jedes Foto recht ist, ist dem Fake auch Tür und Tor geöffnet. Fotos sind jedenfalls nicht wichtig wie lang, hast Du damit gerade ausgesagt.

Ich habe für mich jedenfalls aus dem bewußten Thread (den ich nicht gerade schön finde |rolleyes) folgende Konsequenz gezogen, in dem ich eigentlich für Aufklärung der Mißverhältnisse sorgen wollte und damit aber anscheinend noch Öl für einige aufs Feuer gegossen habe:

- Ein Fisch ist vom Foto her IMMER bezweifelbar, das Ding hat keine Aussagekraft.
- Auch ein 60cm Hecht kann wie an Beispielen gezeigt gut und gerne und sogar kritiklos als 105cm präsentiert werden.
- Ich *glaube* (da ich glauben muß und nicht nachmessen und damit wissen kann) letztlich glaubwürdigen Leuten mehr als einem Foto - egal was da drauf abgebildet ist.
- Das einzige Foto, was wirklich Aussagekraft hat ist ein Foto mit angelegten Maßband, alles andere kann beliebig Verarschung sein - muß aber wiederum auch nicht.

Also: Wenn, dann Maßbandfoto, oder einfach nur Fangfoto ohne Länge+Gewicht.

So schaut z.B. ein echter von mir gefangener Meterhecht aus, der nachvollziehbar den Meter auch hat:


----------



## schroe (11. Januar 2008)

*AW: Harrison-Wettkampf-Fans 2007*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Das sehe ich so überhaupt nicht. Wer veröffentlicht und sich im Ruhme sonnen will, oder gar noch pekuniäre Vorteile einstreicht, hat für die Wahrheit gerade zu stehen. .......
> 
> Und das steht ihnen als Meinung einfach zu, anzuzweifeln das dieser Fisch überhaupt in diese Größenklasse gehört.



 Passt scho. #6


----------



## Pikepauly (11. Januar 2008)

*AW: Harrison-Wettkampf-Fans 2007*

Das Bild findet sich übrigens im AB-Klönschnack (Anglerlatein und anderes Gelaber)
ab Seite 869 Beitrag 13023 und 13032.

Aufpassen, da ist auch noch ein Bild von einem kleineren Fisch.
Nicht das hier noch ein Thread mit 300 Beiträgen in 2 Stunden entsteht.

Gruss

Pauly


----------



## rainer1962 (11. Januar 2008)

*AW: Harrison-Wettkampf-Fans 2007*

Det,
von wegen unsinnigkeit eines Fotos, das ist aus dem Zusammenhang im Raubfischfred gerissen und nicht wirklich relevant. Ich wollte lediglich damit ausdrücken dass solch ein Foto total zerlegt wird, obwohl es um nichts aber wirklich gar nichts (Materiell) geht. Hier gehts immerhin um eine Rute ansonsten
ist ja klar, jedes Foto kann gefaked werden, aber es ist wenigstens eines da und ein Foto zu faken ist, wie du ja weißt, nicht so einfach. Die gefahr dabei erwischt zu werden ist doch sehr groß, und dann wirds richtig peinlich....
meist kann man durchaus aufgrund eines fusses, Fingers, der rolle oder des ringabstandes beweisen und durch mathe fast auf den zentimeter genau recherchieren wie groß der Fisch wirklich war.....
ich finde es eigentlich beschämend dass du versucht aufgrund eines Berichtes eine Rute bzw. den Bausatz davon in Deinen Besitz zu bringen, obwohl die regeln ganz klar waren. Natürlich glaube ich dir dass du den Monsterhecht gefangen hast, der bericht war auch wunderbar und ich konnte alles nachvollziehen wie wenn ich selbst gedrillt hätte und ich gönne Dir von dieser Sorte jeden tag einen und zwar von ganzem Herzen (und das ist ehrlich gemeint nicht nur geswchwafelt)
auf der andren seite ists so:
Pikepauly verliert die rute an Dich
er wiederum hat ein Foto, er hätte dann am meisten grund sich zu ärgern, denn er hat die regeln im gegensatz zu dir, eingehalten
was würdest DU denn an SEINER Stelle sagen???
Wundert mich eh dass er Dich beglückwünscht hat und nicht sich selbst als gewinner gepostet hat. ICH hätte von vornherein an seiner Stelle gemosert.
Letztendlich, um wieder auf den Sinn und Zweck dieses Wettkampfes zurückzukommen, solls Werbung für Robeert sein, und die funzt in diesem bereich nur per Foto. versetze Dich mal in die Lage der andren. Natürlich kann alles gefaket werden, irgendwo denke ich haben wir aber nen Funken Ehre im Leib und sind ehrlich zueinander und im Umgang miteinander. Natürlich kann mein Waller auch am Po oder Ebro gefangen worden sein. Beweisen würd mir das keiner können Wenns soweit kommt dass wir auf teufel komm raus (mit fadenscheinigen Argumenten die regeln ausheben o.ä Tricks)  versuchen zu gewinnen, sollten wir das ganze bleiben lassen. dann wird wie im Raubfischfred auch angezweifelt dass der nächste Rekordhecht *nicht* im Bodden gefangen wurde, man sieht dann an einer Welle und nem Schilfhalm ganz klar die Boddengewässer oder an nem Stein erkennt man ne gewisse Stelle vom Ebro oder oder oder.....
also bitte immer in den Socken bleiben, die regeln einhalten (welche eh sehr gering sind) und fair miteinander umgehen... meine meinung und dabei bleibe ich....


----------



## Nordlichtangler (11. Januar 2008)

*AW: Harrison-Wettkampf-Fans 2007*

@schroe
|muahah:|good: so ganz unwichtig ist das aus einem ganz anderen Grund ja nun nicht.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (11. Januar 2008)

*AW: Harrison-Wettkampf-Fans 2007*



> ich finde es eigentlich beschämend dass du versucht aufgrund eines Berichtes eine Rute bzw. den Bausatz davon in Deinen Besitz zu bringen, obwohl die regeln ganz klar waren.


;+ Darum geht es mir überhaupt nicht, und das weißt du eigentlich auch. Ich habe eh die mir wichtigen Ruten da - zum Glück.
Ich habe nichts dergleichen gesagt - sondern: siehe schroes guten beitrag! #6 (wo isser denn nu hin??, jetzt unten)

*Ganz am Anfang Jan.07 gab es nämlich mal eine andere Diskussion und Statements mit Konsens, die Du jetzt sozusagen als Schiedsrichter neu aufrollst. :g *



rainer1962 schrieb:


> Natürlich glaube ich dir dass du den Monsterhecht gefangen hast, der bericht war auch wunderbar und ich konnte alles nachvollziehen wie wenn ich selbst gedrillt hätte und ich gönne Dir von dieser Sorte jeden tag einen und zwar von ganzem Herzen (und das ist ehrlich gemeint nicht nur geswchwafelt)


Immerhin, das ist ja was! :m Und ich würde gerne ein Bild von dem Fisch für eine Rute eintauschen - wird mir immer ganz wummerlich wenn ich solche Bilder wie das aktuelle von Luigi_01 sehe, so ein Killerkrokodilmaul würde ich schön öfter gerne wiedersehen - auf Foto und natürlich noch lieber live, was leider immer so flüchtig ist. :c



rainer1962 schrieb:


> Hier gehts immerhin um eine Rute


Stimmt nicht ganz aktuell: Um eine Ruten*option* ! :q


----------



## schroe (11. Januar 2008)

*AW: Harrison-Wettkampf-Fans 2007*

Da gabs aber wenigstens ein Bild, was diskutiert wird.

Die Regeln sind klar formuliert (Bild).

Det, jetzt heißt es "Zähne zusammenbeißen", sich altergerecht zu verhalten, egal welche Umstände (der Klaus wars:q) dir den "Gewinn" verhagelt haben und die Regeln anerkennen.


----------



## Pikepauly (11. Januar 2008)

*AW: Harrison-Wettkampf-Fans 2007*

Noch mal zur Verdeutlichung, der Fisch ist ja recht blöde fotografiert weil ich alleine war.
Der Köder ist ein Musky Mania Lil Ernie ohne Schaufel 16 cm.
Damit ist die Grösse klar nachzurechnen.

Gruss

Pauly


----------



## schroe (11. Januar 2008)

*AW: Harrison-Wettkampf-Fans 2007*

Ich habe keinen Zweifel, Pauly.#h
Kann mir auch nicht vorstellen, dass jemand Zweifel dran hat.


----------



## rainer1962 (11. Januar 2008)

*AW: Harrison-Wettkampf-Fans 2007*



AngelDet schrieb:


> ;+ *Ganz am Anfang Jan.07 gab es nämlich mal eine andere Diskussion und Statements mit Konsens, die Du jetzt sozusagen als Schiedsrichter neu aufrollst. :g *


ich bin kein Schiedsrichter ich verkünde hier nur meine meinung und die von Anfang an


> Immerhin, das ist ja was! :m Und ich würde gerne ein Bild von dem Fisch für eine Rute eintauschen - wird mir immer ganz wummerlich wenn ich solche Bilder wie das aktuelle von Luigi_01 sehe, so ein Killerkrokodilmaul würde ich schön öfter gerne wiedersehen - auf Foto und natürlich noch lieber live, was leider immer so flüchtig ist. :c


 
tja wie heissts so schön 

"shit happens" aber tröste dich, nächstes Jahr ist die oma größer und hat auch noch Nachkommen gezeugt, die ebenfalls die Chance haben zu Monstern abwachsen zu können



> Stimmt nicht ganz aktuell: Um eine Ruten*option* ! :q


naja mehr oder weniger Haarspalterei, letztendlich gehts für Dich um nen Rutenbausatz und für Pikepaly um ne Rute, eben jedefr so wie er bei mAd eingekauft hat


----------



## schroe (11. Januar 2008)

*AW: Harrison-Wettkampf-Fans 2007*



> "shit happens" aber tröste dich, nächstes Jahr ist die oma größer und hat auch noch Nachkommen gezeugt, die ebenfalls die Chance haben zu Monstern abwachsen zu können



Einmal das!

Und zweitens Det, ehrt es dich ja auch, dass du zu Gunsten des Fisches entschieden hast, somit auf Bilder, wie auch auf den "Sieg im Wettkampf" verzichtet hast.
Wenngleich, scheinbar auch nicht freiwillig.
Es ehrt.#h


----------



## Nordlichtangler (11. Januar 2008)

*AW: Harrison-Wettkampf-Fans 2007*



schroe schrieb:


> Wenngleich, scheinbar auch nicht freiwillig.


"Halb zog es ihn, halb sank er hin".  
Hast recht, hat auch was so ein "Baby" wieder schwimmen zu lassen, weißte ja auch.

Und danke für die Aufmunterung, die Skizzierung von dem "Ersatz-K-Hecht 186" ist schon super!  :q


----------



## rainer1962 (11. Januar 2008)

*AW: Harrison-Wettkampf-Fans 2007*



AngelDet schrieb:


> "Halb zog es ihn, halb sank er hin".
> Hast recht, hat auch was so ein "Baby" wieder schwimmen zu lassen, weißte ja auch.
> 
> Und danke für die Aufmunterung, die Skizzierung von dem "Ersatz-K-Hecht 186" ist schon super!  :q


 
anködern bei ihm dürfte das geringste problem sein, da gibbet genug neues Ruten und Ködermaterial, nur wie bringst du ihn dazu auch den Drilling zu schnappen???? |supergri wenns dir gelingt dass du ihn hakst........glaube nur net dass der Drill und vor allem das Überbraten bei dem K Hecht so einfach wird


----------



## mad (11. Januar 2008)

*AW: Harrison-Wettkampf-Fans 2007*

servus,

hab alles mal in ruhe durchgelesen und wer mich persönlich kennt der weiß das ich am liebsten jeden eine ruten bauen würde oder einen bausatz schenken. 
hauptsache er fischt mal eine richtig gute spinrute.|muahah:

kurz und schluß so waren und sind auch wieder die neuen regeln,

MIT FOTO,am besten noch mit RUTE.#h

Rainer hat mit seinen waller gewonnen.#h
Pum (noch nicht angemeldet) mit seinen zander über 99cm.
(Schleien-stefan usw kennen pum persönlich)
und zum schluß mit foto,

Pikepauly#h

Pauly du meldest dich über pn bei mir,
pum baut selber seine rute auf (gott sei dank)
rainer |gaehn: kannst mir ja dann im juni wenn du wieder das boot ruderst mir deine wünsche sagen.:q


----------



## rainer1962 (11. Januar 2008)

*AW: Harrison-Wettkampf-Fans 2007*

hm....#c#c
|bigeyeshabs.....wenn ich schon rudern muss und keine Zeit hab zum vertikal bzw zum aktiv fischen dann:vik::vik:
 fehlt mir für die Tage noch ne 270iger VT mit nem WG von 90gr als Trigger:q:q:q|muahah:
jetzt bring ich dich aber in ne Zwickmühle gelle:vik:


----------



## KHof (11. Januar 2008)

*AW: Harrison-Wettkampf-Fans 2007*

Hey Kämpfer um den Pokal!

Ich hab jedenfalls was gelernt - und hab mir ein Photohandy besorgt (ok! Meiner Frau geklaut). So hab ich immerhin einen Ü90 mit einer Mad-BP als Photo!!!!

Das mit dem Anlocken ginge ja noch, sogar mit Photo (siehe Links bei der Brutpflege) aber abschlagen??? Da verwehr ich mich dann doch.

Klaus


----------



## Pikepauly (12. Januar 2008)

*AW: Harrison-Wettkampf-Fans 2007*

@KHOF 
@Det

Moin!

Ich denke mal ihr könnt euch beide vorstellen, daß mir bei der Sache nicht so wirklich Wohl ist. Ich hatte auch schon überlegt, ob ich MAD vorschlage statt mir eine Rute zu bauen, Det und mir einen Blank zu geben. Das geht aber wirklich nicht, denn ich kann natürlich Robert nicht vorschlagen wie er seinen Wettkampf zu gestalten hat. Das wäre nicht OK!!!
Deswegen kann ich DET nur am Pfingstwochenende, in Plön beim Harrison Treffen mit Rum, wieder gnädig stimmen..

Eins nochmal zu Robert!

Ich finde diese Sache unheimlich grosszügig, daß kann man gar nicht oft genug sagen!!!

Gruss

Pauly


----------



## Nordlichtangler (12. Januar 2008)

*AW: Harrison-Wettkampf-Fans 2007*



Pikepauly schrieb:


> Deswegen kann ich DET nur am Pfingstwochenende, in Plön beim Harrison Treffen mit Rum, wieder gnädig stimmen..


Hey, Du willst mich wohl außer Gefecht setzen, damit Du die dicken Pikes alle alleine hast! :q
Also dann müssen einige mal mehr oder weniger lange raus - das ist klar und ich habe auch schon Ideen wie, aber das geschieht dann dort.

Paßt schon #6, Gabi und ich haben gestern einen auf Deinen Pike angestoßen #g, schön daß es nicht mangels Masse mit so'n Submeter hier enden muß. Und daß ich wahrlich genug Blanks, Ruten etc. habe weißt Du auch.


----------



## Pikepauly (12. Januar 2008)

*AW: Harrison-Wettkampf-Fans 2007*

@Det

Genau! Genug Harrisons hast Du mit Sicherheit.
Und bei mir ist es "erst" die Dritte Rute.
Ich bin ja nur froh, daß ich den Hecht mit der richtigen Harrison gefangen habe.
Und eins ist klar, den besten Hecht 2008 kriegt einer von uns an Pfingsten.

Gruss

Pauly


----------



## Alikes (12. Januar 2008)

*AW: Harrison-Wettkampf-Fans 2007*

Richtig!
Stellt sich nur die Frage wer!
Ich denke aber wenn die Bedingungen gut sind kann das ein richtig geniales Wochenende werden, und das da auch Riesenhechte rumschwimmen ist ja bekannt!
Ich freue mich auf jeden Fall euch persönlich kennenzulernen und ein paar schöne Tage unter Gleichgesinnten zu verbringen!

Gruß
Alexander


----------



## Pikepauly (13. Januar 2008)

*AW: Harrison-Wettkampf-Fans 2007*

@Alex
Und meine Meinung ist dazu. Es ist nicht unbedingt schwerer am Plöner oder an der Müritz den Knaller Hecht zu fangen, als an den Bodden. 
Aber der Wettbewerb ist gut so wie er ist.

Gruss

Pauly


----------



## Würmchesbader (13. Januar 2008)

*AW: Harrison-Wettkampf-Fans 2007*

Na Glückwunsch,
zumindest gibt es in Frankreich ja noch Fische !!!

Wo hast du Ihn denn womit überlisten können?

Bei meinen letzten 3 Kurztripps war ich leider erfolglos.

Weiterhin 

Petri Heil !


----------



## Pikepauly (13. Januar 2008)

*AW: Harrison-Wettkampf-Fans 2007*

@Würmchesbader
Was soll das denn????

Gruss

Pauly


----------



## Alikes (13. Januar 2008)

*AW: Harrison-Wettkampf-Fans 2007*

@Pauly,
gebe ich Dir vollkommen Recht!
Die Wasserfläche ist gigantisch und ich kenne erst einen Bruchteil davon!
Bei Angelsport Brüggen hing eine Zeit lang ein ausgestopfter Esox lucius aus dem Plöner See, der hatte wenn mich nicht alles täuscht so um die 40 Pfund!

Gruß
Alexander


----------



## Freelander (13. Januar 2008)

*AW: Harrison-Wettkampf-Fans 2007*



Pikepauly schrieb:


> @Det
> 
> Genau! Genug Harrisons hast Du mit Sicherheit.
> Und bei mir ist es "erst" die Dritte Rute.
> ...


 

Hey,
Habe gestern eine Anfrage bei MAD gestartet wegen einer Harrison,hoffe ich bekomme das bis dahin mit ihm geregelt, damit ihr einen Mitstreiter um die nächste Rute mehr habt, bei unserem Treffen an Pfingsten.


----------



## Pikepauly (13. Januar 2008)

*AW: Harrison-Wettkampf-Fans 2007*

40 Pfd. wäre ja mal ne Richtung wo eine Vt oder Vhf mal richtig gefordert wäre.


----------

